# WIDOW'S TALE - Golden Heart nominated Romantic Suspense



## mamiller

If you like your romance with a formula of dark cliffs, frigid nor'easters and abandoned lighthouses...WIDOW'S TALE is the book for you. This novel was a Golden Heart nominee in the Romantic Suspense category.

Here is a brief blurb.
---------
Serena Murphy was losing her mind.

Every night Serena stood on the deck of O'Flanagans Tavern, searching Maine's rugged coast for a sign of her husband's body. Though he was pronounced lost at sea, Alan Murphy still haunted her as only his malevolent spirit could. In the loft above her tavern, Serena hears footsteps pace across her living room floor, yet when she turns, no one is there.

Alan would not let a little thing like death stop him from tormenting her. If she could just find his body, surely this torture would stop.

It had been ten years since Brett Murphy saw his sister in-law, although the separation was by design, to avoid temptation. Now Brett was in Victory Cove, not to declare his feelings for Serena, but to discover the truth about his brother's death. In doing so, he must battle Serena's ghosts, both real and contrived.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> New cover. New Price.
> Trying to make everything nice.
> 
> ...sorry, the limerick monsters got me.


I'm so sorry about the limerick monsters , Miss Miller, but they are far better than the Limerick Mobsters who are an out of control leprechaun gang inflicting mafia rule in the streets of poor old Limerick, Ireland. Tis tarrible, tis! I tell ye.  
But look, your new book cover is smashing as they say somewhere over there. Seriously. I am looking forward to reading your new snippet and also looking forward to the day when I can have my own Kindle and download your whole book and read it for real. Then I, too, can become an 'armchair critic, dahling' and give you loads of stars in my review. Good luck with the sale. I found this interesting article listed in Boydm's thread and thought you might like to read it. I thought it was very hopeful. http://ireaderreview.com/2009/06/05/kindle-store-self-published-rising-stars/ 
Maybe we'll all be rich and famous someday.


----------



## mamiller

I've heard about the Limerick mobsters.  Their calling card is a two-leaf clover.

Thank you for the link, my friend.  

We write. We read. We love.  But during the daylight hours we still have to keep the day job.


----------



## Adele

Sounds interesting and I love seaside stories - Just purchased it.


----------



## mamiller

Thanks Adele!  Enjoy      It may be summer out, but you'll want to bundle up for this one...


----------



## kevindorsey

This looks like a recommendation for my female friend O


----------



## marianneg

I like the new cover


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> ROGUE WAVE, which sits quietly behind WIDOW'S TALE just got 'all dolled up' with a new cover to give it a little self-esteem.
> 
> Yes, books have feelings too.


Nice, but I won't be wearing sandals on that beach!  Considering the title: Rogue Wave, I'm sure it's supposed to look a little ominous? Good job.  (Better than mine, but I'm working on it. Maybe one of these fabulous artists around here will have pity and paint a Golden Sword of the Cherubim for me. I know what I want it to look like, but I can't make it happen. )


----------



## mamiller

I like your cover....the one listed here on the thread.  I also happen to like your website!  And I will soon find out that I like the writing behind both    But the one thing I can't do is draw a sword.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> I like your cover....the one listed here on the thread. I also happen to like your website! And I will soon find out that I like the writing behind both  But the one thing I can't do is draw a sword.


Thank you for stopping by and sampling my wares. I have some Widows and some Rogues in my story, mayhap they are not exactly like yours and that be good, me hearty. Why is it that when I talk to you, my pirate personality takes over and bludgeons me o'er the head with a shivering timber until I be listing well to port?


----------



## mamiller

'Tis truly ironic, being as my favorite football team is the Buccaneers.  "Drink up me mateys, Yo Ho."


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> 'Tis truly ironic, being as my favorite football team is the Buccaneers. "Drink up me mateys, Yo Ho."


Me... err, _my_ BFF got me that little game that Will Turner and Bootstrap and Davey Jones were playing on board the Flying Dutchman and it's lots of fun to play. I mean, I'm just saying, you sound like a PotC fan as well as a Buccaneer fan. Being from Texas, I am obliged to follow the Texans or the Cowboys so I watch the Cowboys in the main and the Texans as a standby.


----------



## mamiller

For one brief and shining moment, WIDOW'S TALE cracked the top 100 in Romantic Suspense!      
I'm humming Camelot now for some reason...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> For one brief and shining moment, WIDOW'S TALE cracked the top 100 in Romantic Suspense!
> I'm humming Camelot now for some reason...


That's a very broad category. You _should_ be singing and mayhap one day... singing one of these limericks all the way to the bank. Congratulations, sincerely.


----------



## mamiller

Brendan Carroll said:


> That's a very broad category. You _should_ be singing and mayhap one day... singing one of these limericks all the way to the bank. Congratulations, sincerely.


Thanks, Brendan. Nora Roberts and I are often neck and neck. hahahaha I have no doubt she's scanning the top 100 list and saying to herself, "Curse that pesky Maureen!"


----------



## tlshaw

I just downloaded your book - couldn't resist the price. Can't wait to read. Oh Boy, my tbr list keeps getting longer and longer!


----------



## mamiller

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> I just downloaded your book - couldn't resist the price. Can't wait to read. Oh Boy, my tbr list keeps getting longer and longer!


Thank you! Enjoy   Just imagine if you were lugging around that tbr list in hard copies  God bless Kindle!


----------



## mamiller

I forgot to mention that in addition to WIDOW'S TALE being on sale at $2.39, my other romantic suspense novel, ROGUE WAVE is on sale for only $1.43 

Between these two books you will go from the cold, craggy cliffs of Maine, to the tepid, idle waves of the Windward shore of Oahu. Oh wait...the title is Rogue Wave...I guess the waves aren't so idle and tepid


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> Thanks, Brendan. Nora Roberts and I are often neck and neck. hahahaha I have no doubt she's scanning the top 100 list and saying to herself, "Curse that pesky Maureen!"


I just read your interview on that interview website and was again impressed with your stories. I wish my girl would hurry up and buy herself a Kindle so we can read your books.  She wants to read the one about Maine especially. Very good. Very good. Hip, hip, huzzah!  That's what they say at the Rennfest in case you've never been and if you haven't been, you should go and if you have been we should start a Rennfest thread because I love them and it's all about me, right?


----------



## mamiller

Brendan Carroll said:


> I just read your interview on that interview website and was again impressed with your stories. I wish my girl would hurry up and buy herself a Kindle so we can read your books.  She wants to read the one about Maine especially. Very good. Very good. Hip, hip, huzzah!  That's what they say at the Rennfest in case you've never been and if you haven't been, you should go and if you have been we should start a Rennfest thread because I love them and it's all about me, right?


I'll bite, Mr. Carroll. What's a Rennfest? "Readers Enjoy New Novels"  I didn't know they have festivals for that?!?! Yeay...do they serve Allagash??

Thank you for the kind words, my friend.


----------



## mamiller

I want to take this opportunity to thank everyone for making my Romantic Suspense, WIDOW'S TALE a success.  I escpecially thank Stacey for the Interview.  Stacey, I enjoy working with you.  You are a talented writer and a professional correspondent.

To date, I have only ventured into the Kindle publishing market.  I value the opinions of the readers and writers on this board.  Should I consider paperback publication?

I appreciate any feedback anyone has to offer!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Can't see the cover on my stupid work computer, but I just bought the book.  I'll check out the cover art from my home computer later.  The book sounds like just my cup of tea!


----------



## mamiller

Thank you!  

The cover...
    Picture a lighthouse...rocky cliffs...    Enjoy it! 

It almost cracked the top 50 on the Romantic Suspense bestsellers today....   Move over, Nora.  I'm coming after you!


----------



## mamiller

Songbird, I like your picture.  Very nice tribute.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

I love the new cover, it looks terrific.


----------



## mamiller

Thanks Kevis,

I should be writing.  I should be reading.  I should be eating.

..but I tag.  I tag, tag, tag.  You have me hooked!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

mamiller said:


> Thanks Kevis,
> 
> I should be writing. I should be reading. I should be eating.
> 
> ..but I tag. I tag, tag, tag. You have me hooked!


Maureen,

If you think you're hooked now, just wait until you get over a hundred tags and your books are being downloaded as if it were free money from a direct deposit bank account. I don't know what we'll do with you then!


----------



## mamiller

Oh, wow, Kevis! We're going to have a giant Kindleboard party then!!! Everyone's invited. It will be the biggest online party ever. Heck, forget the _online_ part....you're all invited over to my place!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

I'm there. Just make sure to keep the champagne handy!


----------



## SongbirdVB

I'm sure this is a stupid question but what is "tagging?"  Because I only know of one activity called "tagging" and I don't imagine Maureen is running around town with spray paint...


----------



## mamiller

I am a bit eccentric...you never know 

For example, if you click on the Widow's Tale link, and scroll down, you'll see a section that says "Tags customers associate with this product and a bunch of check boxes with topics like "Romantic suspense, Maine, etc." Check any of the boxes you feel relate to the book.

It means that next time someone is searching for a 'Romantic Suspense' book, they'll see this book higher up in the list of possibilities.

But spray paint is still a possiblity.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Gotcha!  Thanks for the explanation.  And I'll be looking out for the spray paint.


----------



## mamiller

I just want to thank everyone who participated in the "Tag challenge" today.  Your efforts meant a lot to me, and I personally enjoyed the heck out of supporting everyone else.  Not to mention that in doing so, I stumbled across a lot of interesting books that I have to read!

I'll keep reviewing the 'tag' list over on Wordpress and add tag as I see them come in.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> I am a bit eccentric...you never know
> 
> For example, if you click on the Widow's Tale link, and scroll down, you'll see a section that says "Tags customers associate with this product and a bunch of check boxes with topics like "Romantic suspense, Maine, etc." Check any of the boxes you feel relate to the book.
> It means that next time someone is searching for a 'Romantic Suspense' book, they'll see this book higher up in the list of possibilities.
> But spray paint is still a possiblity.


Going there now to see what I can do for ya Miss Miller...


----------



## mamiller

Miss Meredith, you are a saint.


----------



## mamiller

Just an update, all. I know this is the "_Kindle_board", but I am working on getting out the paperback version of WIDOW'S TALE out as well. I'll keep this post updated as soon as that's available. 
Thank you for making WIDOW'S TALE a success!


----------



## Adele

Maureen - I just finished the "Widow's Tale" - Loved it!  It really kept my interest; actually I'd love to see this as a movie.  Great setting and characters.  I just ordered your other book "Rogue Wave" which I look forward to reading.


----------



## mamiller

Adele said:


> Maureen - I just finished the "Widow's Tale" - Loved it! It really kept my interest; actually I'd love to see this as a movie. Great setting and characters. I just ordered your other book "Rogue Wave" which I look forward to reading.


Thank you so much for such wonderful feedback, Adele. I'm really glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## mamiller

I would like to thank the anonymous reader that posted the following review on WIDOW'S TALE.  Adele, if that was you, I'm so glad that you enjoyed the book.


****  Couldn't Put it Down, June 28, 2009 
By  Kindle Reader (MD) - See all my reviews 

This was a very good book. It is a romantic mystery with great suspense. It takes place in a small coastal town where there are few outsiders. 
It kept my interest from beginning to end, never a dull moment. The setting was very well described, you could feel the cold of the nights. I enjoyed the characters and couldn't wait to find out what would happen next. 

Now I can't wait to read her next book.


----------



## mamiller

Amazon tried to take my sale away, but I'm pleased to report WIDOW'S TALE is back on sale for $2.49!


----------



## Adele

Why did they do that?


----------



## mamiller

For some reason many of Amazon's Kindle discounts are being discontinued.  So now all books are listed at face-value.  I didn't want to see the readers suffer just because Amazon stopped their Kindle discount, so I reduced the book price


----------



## mamiller

WIDOW'S TALE was reduced to the original sale price of $2.49, but I'm happy to say that so far Amazon has kept the $1.43 discount on my other romantic suspense, ROGUE WAVE. 

Widow's Tale
Rogue Wave


----------



## SongbirdVB

I just bought Rogue Wave.  It sounds like it would make a great movie!


----------



## mamiller

Thank you, Songbird.  Enjoy it.  I'll let you know if it makes it to film.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> Miss Meredith, you are a saint.


Well, thank you Ms. Miller... I hope your tags are helping and I just gotta say... I would LOVE to see your books as Hallmark movies or maybe A Lifetime Movie Network movie....


----------



## drenee

I just bought both of your books.  Thank you for offering them at such great prices.  
And although this is a Kindle forum we love to know when you go to paperback.  I like to have hard copies of some of my books, especially if I "know" the author. 
Thank you,
deb


----------



## mamiller

Why thank you so much, Deb.    I hope they bring you great enjoyment.  
The paperback should be available within the next couple days, actually.  I'm sure you'll hear me going "It's here! It's here!"


----------



## KCFoggin

I've been meaning to order this and just kept forgetting.  I have just "one clicked it"


----------



## mamiller

God bless 'One-click'.  It's such an easy, happy thing to do    One-click, one-click, one-click...it sounds like tap dancing!  
Oh dear, forgive me. I just ate way too many cinnamon cookies!!  Sugar rush.  
Thank you so much, KC!


----------



## KCFoggin

drenee said:


> I just bought both of your books. Thank you for offering them at such great prices.
> And although this is a Kindle forum we love to know when you go to paperback. I like to have hard copies of some of my books, especially if I "know" the author.
> Thank you,
> deb


Would be really cool if once purchased, you could mail the paperback to the author for an autograph  Postage prepaid envelope of course for the author to mail it back


----------



## mamiller

I would love that, KC.  I'd sign it and hand write my recipe for cinnamon cookies inside!    Although, I don't think you'd be very impressed with, "KC, enjoy the book!  (followed by) Pillbsury-slice and bake"


----------



## KCFoggin

mamiller said:


> I would love that, KC. I'd sign it and hand write my recipe for cinnamon cookies inside!  Although, I don't think you'd be very impressed with, "KC, enjoy the book! (followed by) Pillbsury-slice and bake"


Yeah, but when you're topping the NY Times best seller list, I don't think I would be that picky and would gladly accept any scribble


----------



## sierra09

My Mom would be impressed with the recipe, lol.    Certainly not a bad idea.


----------



## SongbirdVB

sierra09 said:


> My Mom would be impressed with the recipe, lol.  Certainly not a bad idea.


When I saw this I had to make sure my daughter wasn't posting on KB! 

Signed,

Songbird-who-can't-cook


----------



## sierra09

Lol. No, just me. Mom has an ever-growing sweettooth but hates to bake since I learned how. I envy people who can bake really well. I do it for cases of 'bake this or deal with a testy Mom' but there's only so many pineapple upside cakes one can make without going batty.


----------



## SongbirdVB

sierra09 said:


> Lol. No, just me. Mom has an ever-growing sweettooth but hates to bake since I learned how. I envy people who can bake really well. I do it for cases of 'bake this or deal with a testy Mom' but there's only so many pineapple upside cakes one can make without going batty.


Ohhhhh.... pineapple upside down cake!!! I LOVE those. Please send me one next time you're baking. Another way to know you're not MY daughter... she doesn't cook any more than I do.


----------



## mamiller

That Pillsbury cinnamon cookie recipe is not simple!!! No, no, no.    It has this step in the instructions where you're supposed to take the dough and put it on the cookie tray---and I swear when I go to read it, it says "take a tablespoon-sized piece of dough and put it on your tongue."


----------



## SongbirdVB

mamiller said:


> That Pillsbury cinnamon cookie recipe is not simple!!! No, no, no.  It has this step in the instructions where you're supposed to take the dough and put it on the cookie tray---and I swear when I go to read it, it says "take a tablespoon-sized piece of dough and put it on your tongue."


That's the same instruction my husband sees on the package of chocolate chip cookie dough. The ONLY instruction he sees.


----------



## sierra09

Hmmm, I see that in the recipe for peanut butter cookies. I end up with less cookies that way but then I don't eat them when cooked.


----------



## mamiller

I apologize. I know this is the Kindleboard...but I was excited and just wanted to let everyone know that WIDOW'S TALE is out in paperback now as well as Kindle. 

http://www.amazon.com/Widows-Tale-Maureen-Miller/dp/1448617936/

Someone once summed this book up in a review as simply --- _Set in coastal Maine, this is a combination of a murder mystery and love story with a touch of implied supernatural thrown in. _

Serena Murphy was losing her mind.

Every night Serena stood on the deck of O'Flanagans Tavern, searching Maine's rugged coast for a sign of her husband's body. Though he was pronounced lost at sea, Alan Murphy still haunted her as only his malevolent spirit could. In the loft above her tavern, Serena hears footsteps pace across her living room floor, yet when she turns, no one is there.

Alan would not let a little thing like death stop him from tormenting her. If she could just find his body, surely this torture would stop.

It had been ten years since Brett Murphy saw his sister in-law, although the separation was by design, to avoid temptation. Now Brett was in Victory Cove, not to declare his feelings for Serena, but to discover the truth about his brother's death. In doing so, he must battle Serena's ghosts, both real and contrived.


----------



## liannallama

Congrats!  That is exciting news for you!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Ms. Miller!!!! 

What happened to your thread?    I have a food thread on NQK that ya'll can bake cookies on... tell us some more about your writings!   Puh-leeeeeeas   Or.... pass me some dough... I eat it raw too!   I like peanut butter best though!


----------



## mamiller

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Ms. Miller!!!!
> 
> What happened to your thread?   I have a food thread on NQK that ya'll can bake cookies on... tell us some more about your writings!  Puh-leeeeeeas  Or.... pass me some dough... I eat it raw too!  I like peanut butter best though!


So you're saying I digressed, Miss Merry?  What were we talking about....oh yes, my book!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> So you're saying I digressed, Miss Merry?  What were we talking about....oh yes, my book!


Weeeel-ll... maybe ya just got a little sidetracked...  I like that spontaneity though, I was just a'jokin! I have been known to hijack a thread or two myself.   Hey! when it comes to food... I get sidetracked really easily, I guess Ms. Miller, I am just jealous cause I didn't get any cookie dough!   Either way if your thread stays moving and you are happy with the action of staying on the front page of Book Bazaar, and everyone else gets what they want... Everybody is happy.


----------



## vwkitten

Congrats on the paperback!  Wow!  Nice new cover for it too.


----------



## sierra09

Congrats on the paperback! It's been put on my wishlist so I don't forget it next month. Love the new cover.


----------



## mamiller

Thank you Lianna, Trish and Sierra!!!


----------



## Amsee

Congratulations Mamiller! cheers!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

That's great news!  The new cover is superb!  Way to go!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Maureen--

Congratulations on the paperback version!  I know it's exciting!  Note that I've merged this thread with your other one for the same book, as we have a "one thread per book" rule here in the Book Bazaar.

Congrats again!

Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## mamiller

Thank you all for the 'congrats'!   Betsy, I'm sorry for any trouble, I guess I just got a little too excited.    Thank you for your help!


----------



## Adele

I would like to add my congratulations on your paperback!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> Thank you all for the 'congrats'!  Betsy, I'm sorry for any trouble, I guess I just got a little too excited.  Thank you for your help!


Well, you did think that other thread was dead anyway.... so ya got so excited, you just needed to shout it! Thank God for our wonderful moderators for knowing how to merge threads!  I actually had to ask them to merge threads for me recently... they make it look sooo easy.   Well, what would we do without them?  Congratulations again on the new paperback and btw I like the new avatar too!


----------



## mamiller

Thank you, Adele.
Miss Merry, thanks! If you look real close, I'm peaking out that little dormer window up top there.  It _would_ be a wonderful place to write.
And someone was kind enough to post a five star review on the Widow's Tale paperback!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Wow! 5 stars! You are on top of the world now, I bet! I was a'squintin' and think I caught a glimpse of you up there... did ya have a beer stein in your hand?


----------



## mamiller

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Wow! 5 stars! You are on top of the world now, I bet! I was a'squintin' and think I caught a glimpse of you up there... did ya have a beer stein in your hand?


No, it wasn't a beer stein. It was actually an ecto-splat from Ghostbusters. And the reason you were squinting is because the sun was reflecting off my safety goggles. There be ghosts on the third floor, Miss Merry.  Gotta get em.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I saw that movie... Ghostbusters and I was really, really scared of those devil dogs, but I just saw a devil cat on the Infinity Thread!  Go take a look for yourself.... but be prepared... it's awful.  Just awful.


----------



## mamiller

Brendan Carroll said:


> I saw that movie... Ghostbusters and I was really, really scared of those devil dogs, but I just saw a devil cat on the Infinity Thread! Go take a look for yourself.... but be prepared... it's awful. Just awful.


Whoah! At first I thought you were talking about Susan in VA's sweet little kitty. But then I saw! You realize, of course that I now have "Who you gonna call..." stuck in my head.


----------



## mamiller

If anybody has a free moment (and believe me, I appreciate that very few of us have free moments anymore!), could you stop by www.maureenamiller.com and let me know if you see the FACEBOOK 'feed'.  It's on the bottom of the page and on the FROM THE AUTHOR page. I'm trying to move it somewhere more aesthetic but it appears to have a life of its own. If there's anyone ultra-savvy in these matters that has any pointers...I'd welcome them! 

Thank you!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## vwkitten

I see the feed.  It's kind of in a scrunched up box for the spot though (but that could just be my screen size -- it doesn't look bad there)... and I'm already a fan and friend of yours on facebook so I don't know if it shows up for a non-fan/non-friend.  Does that help?


----------



## mamiller

It's good to see you back online, Trish.  CONGRATULATIONS on completing the first draft!!!  How exciting!!!  Soon you will be posting snippets??
The Facebook app just seemed to have a life of its own, so for now I ended up simply forgoing it.


----------



## vwkitten

I posted a snippet... I'm waiting for my timer to go off so I can go post another one.


----------



## mamiller

vwkitten said:


> I posted a snippet... I'm waiting for my timer to go off so I can go post another one.


Oh yes, Trish, I saw your snippet. A scene that definitely grips the reader  I was asking if there would be snippets of the new one


----------



## vwkitten

Oh heck yeah... I'm watching that timer... lol... I missed you guys while I was gone... 

You've done great on getting that paperback out.  I hope you're working on your next one too.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> Oh yes, Trish, I saw your snippet. A scene that definitely grips the reader  I was asking if there would be snippets of the new one


Hey, Ms. Miller, where have you been? Brendan and I are bored... you should join us on NQK.


----------



## mamiller

vwkitten said:


> Oh heck yeah... I'm watching that timer... lol... I missed you guys while I was gone...
> 
> You've done great on getting that paperback out. I hope you're working on your next one too.


Every free second I get goes towards that goal  I have about three books I'd like to finish editing and release...it's just the pesky day job that gets in the way  REALLY looking forward to your snippet!

And Miss Merry, here I am!!! see me?!? I'm jumping up and down in bottom right-hand corner of the screen, shouting, "Hi, Miss Merry, hi Miss Merry!"

...I'm so silly


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> Every free second I get goes towards that goal  I have about three books I'd like to finish editing and release...it's just the pesky day job that gets in the way  REALLY looking forward to your snippet!
> And Miss Merry, here I am!!! see me?!? I'm jumping up and down in bottom right-hand corner of the screen, shouting, "Hi, Miss Merry, hi Miss Merry!"
> ...I'm so silly


You are indeed Ms. Miller, you are _indeed_! Did ya hear? Brendan has a Kindle now, and bought your book!!!


----------



## mamiller

Oh, I heard indeedy!     I'm hoping the whole, ghost/murder mystery/blustery nor'easter/bar/beer --part, overshadows the romance so that he can walk away still feeling manly


----------



## OliviaD

I just got my Kindle and was referred to the Kindleboard and the Book Bazaar by a good friend.  She said that it was a lot of fun and a lot of good information, tips and stuff for Kindles.  Anyway, I was reading some of the 'snippets' and other threads and I bought your book.  I've gotten all the way to chapter five already.  So far, it's been a good investment.   I'm enjoying it and wanted to let you know before you become too rich and famous to talk to us.  This is only my second post.  I hope to make many more.  Thankyou, Ms. Miller for a very entertaining read.  I'll be looking forward to reading 'Rogue Wave' next.  Beryl


----------



## mamiller

Beryl said:


> I'm enjoying it and wanted to let you know before you become too rich and famous to talk to us. This is only my second post. I hope to make many more. Thankyou, Ms. Miller for a very entertaining read. I'll be looking forward to reading 'Rogue Wave' next. Beryl


Beryl, I'll _never_ become too rich and famous to appreciate a sweet post such as yours! A hearty welcome-aboard to you! And a sincere thank you! 
We're a friendly group here. Sometimes eccentric (on my part)  Post away!! We'll be happy to hear from you.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> Oh, I heard indeedy!  I'm hoping the whole, ghost/murder mystery/blustery nor'easter/bar/beer --part, overshadows the romance so that he can walk away still feeling manly


I read the book today during my wait for the dentist and I could almost feel the blustery cold wind... girl, it's hot here and anything cold is relief, Sam Adams or Allagash, even a nor-easter is welcome (even a paper or kindle one).  I'm wondering if you got the name Brett from good old Rhett Butler, the most romantic romantic that ever lived on screen, in a book or in Miss Margaret Mitchell's imagination!  Great book. Hey, I'm not above enjoying a good romance novel from time to time... How else can a guy get good ideas about what girls want?


----------



## mamiller

Brendan Carroll said:


> I read the book today during my wait for the dentist and I could almost feel the blustery cold wind...


...you need a new dentist, my friend 

Thank you, Mr. Brendan. Glad to have cooled you down some on this hot day. 
No, not Rhett Butler, and not Brett Favre. Actually, the kid I sat next to in first grade...He better not read this post and demand royalties!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> ...you need a new dentist, my friend
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Brendan. Glad to have cooled you down some on this hot day.
> No, not Rhett Butler, and not Brett Favre. Actually, the kid I sat next to in first grade...He better not read this post and demand royalties!


I sat next to a guy named Bimbo... hmmm. That just doesn't make any sense, does it?


----------



## mamiller

Brendan Carroll said:


> I sat next to a guy named Bimbo... hmmm. That just doesn't make any sense, does it?


Oh my...this is no lie. My 92 year old Grandmother just asked me if the lead character, Brett is named after the kid I sat next to in first grade?? My parents don't even remember who I sat next to in first grade, but she does! 

As far as you sitting next to someone named Bimbo....well, I'm afraid I'm speechless...Guess it was alphabetic. Bimbo, Brendan, Bullwinkle


----------



## vwkitten

Brendan Carroll said:


> I could almost feel the blustery cold wind...


I felt the same way when reading Widow's Tale. I really felt like I was there....


----------



## OliviaD

mamiller said:


> Beryl, I'll _never_ become too rich and famous to appreciate a sweet post such as yours! A hearty welcome-aboard to you! And a sincere thank you!
> We're a friendly group here. Sometimes eccentric (on my part)  Post away!! We'll be happy to hear from you.


I agree with Ms. VW and Mr. Carroll. I can really feel the scenes and it is refreshing to go on a mini-vacation to Maine in the middle of this Texas heat. So far, so good. I'm already in love with Brett Murphy. Thank you for writing back, Ms. Miller. Sincerely, Beryl


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> As far as you sitting next to someone named Bimbo....well, I'm afraid I'm speechless...Guess it was alphabetic. Bimbo, Brendan, Bullwinkle


Yeah, you might be right, Miss Miller. I really wanted to sit by Rocky, but he was near the back of the class. But there was another character between me and that stupid moose. Some guy named Bugs, used eat carrots all the time and called the teacher 'Doc'. He finally got expelled when he blew up this other boy's desk... what was his name... oh, I remember! Yosemite Sam. Wierd little dude.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> Yeah, you might be right, Miss Miller. I really wanted to sit by Rocky, but he was near the back of the class. But there was another character between me and that stupid moose. Some guy named Bugs, used eat carrots all the time and called the teacher 'Doc'. He finally got expelled when he blew up this other boy's desk... what was his name... oh, I remember! Yosemite Sam. Wierd little dude.


Ya know, with you Brendan... I can almost completely believe that story! Ms. Miller, I think you got him started!  You know he loves a good audience, and all this attention he is getting on your thread is feeding him.


----------



## mamiller

Beryl said:


> I agree with Ms. VW and Mr. Carroll. I can really feel the scenes and it is refreshing to go on a mini-vacation to Maine in the middle of this Texas heat. So far, so good. I'm already in love with Brett Murphy. Thank you for writing back, Ms. Miller. Sincerely, Beryl


Beryl and Trish...thank you for the kind words. 
Fortunately Brett Murphy does NOT look like the Brett who sat next to me in first grade. That Brett had drool coming out of his nose.

Miss Merry, regarding Brendan. If he went to first grade with the characters he's indicated...well, that explains a lot  I'm sure Brendan always had to stay after for getting into those "Rabbit season, duck season" battles with the dude next to him.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Miss Miller, strangely enough, I had to stay over after work today because some fellow made a wrong turn in Albequerque and the shipment of Space Modulators is going to be two days late and Marvin is blowing his top about it!


----------



## mamiller

It's a left turn at Albequerque, Brendan  

Well, I'm off for a long weekend at the beach.  I'll see you'all on Monday!


----------



## OliviaD

mamiller said:


> Beryl and Trish...thank you for the kind words.
> Fortunately Brett Murphy does NOT look like the Brett who sat next to me in first grade. That Brett had drool coming out of his nose.
> 
> Miss Merry, regarding Brendan. If he went to first grade with the characters he's indicated...well, that explains a lot  I'm sure Brendan always had to stay after for getting into those "Rabbit season, duck season" battles with the dude next to him.


I did buy your book, Ms. Miller and I'm trying to spend as much time as I can reading it. I've been very busy with work, but I'll have a little space here and there to squeeze it in. So far, so good. Sometimes it seems that you just want to slap those characters when they are right on the verge of a good, long kiss and then they go off on a tangent!!  But that's when you know you are really into the story.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Allagash beer!  Finally got to it and now I'm steamed.   I won't say why, but I think you'll know that the association betwixt the drink and the drinker's identity leaves me cold!  I'd rather have the Sam Adams, thank you very much seeing as how I'm much more like Brett than Alan.   You certainly can turn a phrase when it comes to... well, you know.  Anyhow, if I could get my hands on Brett, I'd choke him and say "What is your problem, dude?"


----------



## mamiller

Howdy all.  I'm back from my weekend away...aside from a little scrape with some pesky barnacles, it was a good time.  I did miss everyone on Kindleboard.  

Brendan, you're a trooper!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Not to give you a big head or anything, Missy... er pardon the pun, but we missy-ed you, too!  Glad you had a good weekend.  Barnacles?  I had a friend once nicknamed Barnacle Bob, but I don't think it had a nautical origin... if you get my meaning. Brett almost made it last night, BTW, and then... Ahhhgggggghhhh!!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> Howdy all. I'm back from my weekend away...aside from a little scrape with some pesky barnacles, it was a good time. I did miss everyone on Kindleboard.
> Brendan, you're a trooper!


We MISSED you TOOOOO Ms. Miller! Sorry to hear about your scrape. Do get some doctorin' goin' on with that so's we don't gotta go findin' you in some hospital!


----------



## mamiller

I know that this is the Kindleboard, but I just wanted to mention (_just incase_ ) anyone would want WIDOW'S TALE in paperback, you can actually go to the 'Bookstore' at AuthorsDen and get a _signed_ copy for the same price the paperback lists on Amazon. $8.50 .... just mentioning.  Please Kindle-ites, don't storm my yard and throw buckets of eggs at me. I will gladly add that the Kindle version is still available for only $2.49 

http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewwork.asp?id=26629


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> I know that this is the Kindleboard, but I just wanted to mention (_just incase_ ) anyone would want WIDOW'S TALE in paperback, you can actually go to the 'Bookstore' at AuthorsDen and get a _signed_ copy for the same price the paperback lists on Amazon. $8.50 .... just mentioning.  Please Kindle-ites, don't storm my yard and throw buckets of eggs at me. I will gladly add that the Kindle version is still available for only $2.49
> http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewwork.asp?id=26629


Soooo, how do you get to sign them? I thought they just print them and send them to the buyer.  I think I will get me an autographed one... well, after school starts... can't buy much of anything 'til my girl gets all of her school clothes.   It's all good! They are only young for a while & a bit!


----------



## vwkitten

Welcome back cutie!


----------



## mamiller

Thanks, Trish.  Nice snippet from 'Painting the Roses Red'...but you know I'm waiting patiently for the Crocodile  

Miss Merry, instead of ordering through Amazon, you order through this Author's Den and they email me and let me know where to send the book, so I can write anything I want inside to the reader   and then mail it to them.  It's a nice feature...but goodness....this is August...there are clothes to be bought, notebooks, more clothes...shoes....I remember how much money is involved with this time of year!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> Miss Merry, instead of ordering through Amazon, you order through this Author's Den and they email me and let me know where to send the book, so I can write anything I want inside to the reader  and then mail it to them. It's a nice feature...but goodness....this is August...there are clothes to be bought, notebooks, more clothes...shoes....I remember how much money is involved with this time of year!


Neat-o! Yes, and her 10th B-day... DisneyWorld... Aaahhhh! So little time!


----------



## sierra09

I just found your Author Den site (I was looking after Brendan mentioned the site and reminded me I had neglected my own page) so I will for sure order mine through that site.


----------



## OliviaD

Beryl said:


> I did buy your book, Ms. Miller and I'm trying to spend as much time as I can reading it. I've been very busy with work, but I'll have a little space here and there to squeeze it in. So far, so good. Sometimes it seems that you just want to slap those characters when they are right on the verge of a good, long kiss and then they go off on a tangent!!  But that's when you know you are really into the story.


I just wanted to say that, though my time for reading is limited, I'm still working on Brett and Serena. Fortunately, I think that their relationship is heating up and will soon take a turn for the better. I'm interested to learn just what's going on now, so I do look forward to my one or two or three pages a night. I'll keep you posted when I find out what's happening. LOL  Beryl


----------



## mamiller

Oh Beryl, you and I share the same reading schedule    If the earth was just a tiny bit bigger that might give us a 26 hour day.  It's not much to ask for    Every night I try and work on VICTORY COVE and every night I sneak in a few pages of Brendan's book and then get all caught up in it because it's so good.    Okay, let's shoot for 28 hours.  28 hours will do it!


----------



## OliviaD

mamiller said:


> Oh Beryl, you and I share the same reading schedule  If the earth was just a tiny bit bigger that might give us a 26 hour day. It's not much to ask for  Every night I try and work on VICTORY COVE and every night I sneak in a few pages of Brendan's book and then get all caught up in it because it's so good. Okay, let's shoot for 28 hours. 28 hours will do it!


That would be great, why not go for 30 or 36 while we're wishing.  That way we could live longer. I understand that Brendan's characters don't have to worry about having plenty of time. So you would recommend his books as well? Are they very female-friendly? I like a lot of stuff, but I don't like too much


Spoiler



blood andguts


. Beryl


----------



## Brenda Carroll

So... are you also a large animal watcher?  I find it is a rather elite group.  I'm thinking of opening a webpage or a blogspot for 'Large Animal Watchers'. What do you think?


----------



## mamiller

haha. You caught me! 

Funny enough, in my former life traveling this fine country of ours, I found myself in 'old Fort Worth?' As I sat on a saddle (not on a horse, it was a saddle bar stool), I looked out the window and there was this monsterous creature standing in the middle of the road. It looked like something you see mounted on the front of a cadillac at Southfork. You grow your cows _big_ in those parts, Mr. Carroll.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I admit that I've actually stopped, turned around and gone back to admire the horns on Texas Longhorns. They are pretty amazing, but the bull that the fellow is riding is an African breed called Watusi. They are very, very gentle and you can pet them and ride them in spite of their intimidating racks.


Spoiler



I do love a big rack!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Ms. Miller... I read your lovely little blog... do tell us about your FOOT!


----------



## mamiller

As Miss Merry has pointed out, I do have a 'blog' going now. http://maureenamiller.blogspot.com

I really can't tell you what sort of diversity will be on there. It will be anything from new books to -- yes, my foot --


----------



## OliviaD

I'm going to check out your blog, Maureen.  If it's anything like your Widow's Tale, it has to be good.  Beryl


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Hey, Miss Miller.  Just thought you would like to know that I finished 'Widow's Tale' and did you up a little review... geesh, gosh my first on a Kindle...    Excellent writing.  Suspenseful and steamy.  I bought Rogue Wave and read the first page already.  I see you like names that start with Br... so do I.


----------



## mamiller

Why thank you most kindly, Mr. Brendan!    I myself am deep into Red Cross of Gold and want desperately for Mark Ramsay to be my next door neighbor.  I'm falling for him...


----------



## Lynn McNamee

I just bought this. 

I have no idea why I hadn't bought it before.      I thought I had.  

Oh, well, it's on my list now & I will read & review when I get to it.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> Why thank you most kindly, Mr. Brendan!  I myself am deep into Red Cross of Gold and want desperately for Mark Ramsay to be my next door neighbor. I'm falling for him...


Eh...Hemmmmm... Did you forget that I frequent these boards?! Ms. Miller...  Would you steal my Knight from me?


----------



## mamiller

Alas, Miss Merry, you are so correct.  I humbly acknowledge that he belongs to you.  But it doesn't hurt to look (or read)


----------



## sierra09

Maureen, just wanted to say I couldn't put it off any longer and ordered Widow's Tale from Author's Den (much easier than I thought it would be). Can't wait to read it.


----------



## mamiller

Thank you, Miss Sierra    Now you get a personal message from little ole me    Not to mention, one of my handy-dandy bookmarks.  It's like Christmas!!!  yeay


----------



## sierra09

Well thank you.   I love bookmarks personally. Heck I still have one from back when I was in school. It's also a great marketing tool. I need to look into an online printer that marks them.


----------



## vwkitten

I can give you a copy of the file I use... just print them on photo paper and cut them out...


----------



## sierra09

That's my problem. No dumb ink half the time and I swear the ink costs more than bookmarks probably would. Pity Vistaprint doesn't do bookmarks.

I did make some once using photo paper....of course then I changed the cover of the book.


----------



## Lynn McNamee

I'm reading this now and enjoying it.   

I have a question that the author (and anyone else who wants to chime in) may be able to help me with.

I have been told that listing specific examples of errors, i.e. quotes from the book, in my review is not a very nice thing to do.  I am trying to respect that in my subsequent reviews while still getting my point across.

So, let's say that I just find a couple of errors. Would it be appropriate to list them for the author's sake in the "Comments" on my review? 

I'm not referring to a missed comma as that can be a bit subjective. I mean a misspelled word or missing word.  And, I am talking about few enough errors that I wouldn't mention them at all in my review.


Should I just not worry about it?  As authors, do you care about having just a couple of errors? Do you want to be notified so they can be corrected? If so, how?
-------

Edited to add: In no way should this post be taken as an insult to this author. I am really enjoying her well-edited book.


----------



## mamiller

Hi Lynn,

I'm never upset by constructive criticism.   I want a perfect product out there.  There were a couple of items that slipped by me and those I had editing.  I think the eyes get sleepy after so many reviews.  I have since caught them and uploaded the edits.  But if you have noticed anything, please send me a PM and I'll make sure it's addressed immediately!

And thank you for reading it.


----------



## vwkitten

RedAdept said:


> I'm reading this now and enjoying it.
> 
> I have a question that the author (and anyone else who wants to chime in) may be able to help me with.
> 
> I have been told that listing specific examples of errors, i.e. quotes from the book, in my review is not a very nice thing to do. I am trying to respect that in my subsequent reviews while still getting my point across.
> 
> So, let's say that I just find a couple of errors. Would it be appropriate to list them for the author's sake in the "Comments" on my review?


Honestly, send the author a private message about the little errors. That's the BEST way to receive them as an author, unless it's an error you want others to know about. (I happen to know that this author is wonderful about suggestions.)


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Hey, Miss Adept:  Glad you are enjoying Miss Miller's book.  I did,too, but in answer to your question (that might have been better asked on another thread), I'll say this:  My books will never be perfect.  I've accepted that, but if anyone notices anything glaring, please let me know.  I'd prefer it in a pm or an email to my blog, etc., but if anyone feels the need to destroy me for anything... well, feel free.  My editor/critic/fan, Miss Bernadette Scrognoggin, will surely read them and then tell me about them when I'm drunk.


----------



## Lynn McNamee

You are probably correct that I should have posted about this in a different thread. My apologies, Miss Miller. I would delete, but it would just look weird after having been answered.  

I will say that what I was referring to in Ms. Miller's book were just three teenie, tiny, itty, bitty, nitpicky little errors. Just silly things, really, that other readers may not even have noticed.  I took the advice and PMed her about them. It was honestly just my attempt to be nice as they were nothing that would ever need to be mentioned in a review.

I think I was just afraid that if I just e-mailed an author out of the blue that I found some errors and here they are...well, that it might be taken as my being mean and overly critical or something, especially over such small, petty things.

And, I loved her book (even though it was romance and not my thing... LOL) and posted a 4 star review.


----------



## mamiller

I'm glad you enjoyed it! And I appreciated the great review and the advice.

And please, please, never worry about "emailing me out of the blue" about anything!    I love email.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed it! And I appreciated the great review and the advice.
> 
> And please, please, never worry about "emailing me out of the blue" about anything!  I love email.


Well, Ms. Miller, did you see Brendan's new blog? It is on his signature... I accidently subscribed twice  but, he is really funny, and seems like ya'll are old friends...  I love yours it inspired HIM!


----------



## mamiller

Hi all, it's been so long since I've actually posted about the host of this illustrious thread, WIDOW'S TALE itself. 

Someone once summed it up in a single sentence. _"Set in coastal Maine, this is a combination of a murder mystery and love story with a touch of implied supernatural thrown in."_

Here's a brief excerpt....

Outside her window, the wind died down as Serena hoisted a long sleeved t-shirt over her head. She yanked off her jeans, but left on the thick wool socks to battle the bitter cold that lurked at the foot of the bed.

Serena lifted a hand towards the lantern on the nightstand, but her fingers stopped short and retreated. Instead, she closed her eyes to shut out the dim light. Abruptly, her eyes flared, afraid of the darkness beneath her eyelids.

_Alan was still alive._

She could feel it in the thunderous beating of her heart and the throbbing of her veins. Hands that clutched the quilt beneath her chin began to shake. Alan would torment her. He had already begun. Then he would come for her-and what he would do to her depended on how far over the edge he had finally gone.

Serena burrowed under the covers.

In a whirl of anguish and fear, her last conscious thought before she fell asleep were the words Brett had uttered.

_Because I wanted you. _


----------



## SongbirdVB

FINE.  MAKE me rearrange my TBR list.  Widow's Tale just flew to the top thanks to the excerpt.  

Vicki


----------



## mamiller

SongbirdVB said:


> FINE. MAKE me rearrange my TBR list. Widow's Tale just flew to the top thanks to the excerpt.


Forgive me, Vicki


----------



## sierra09

It made me want to smack my local mailman for not delivering the book.    Great excerpt.


----------



## MrTsMom

This book almost made me late for work today! I couldn't stop reading. Finally finished just in time to slide into my chair with about 30 seconds to spare. I just got Rogue Wave to start tonight. Who cares about the other 4 pages of books TBR?


----------



## OliviaD

I've been reading Rogue Wave and am enjoying it, Maureen.  Sounds like another winner.  I'm already wondering how or if Briana and Nick will resolve their differences.  Beryl


----------



## mlewis78

Just wanted mamiller to know that I just one-clicked *Widow's Tale*.


----------



## mamiller

MLewis, thank you, thank you  

Beryl, you are awesome.

MrT'sMom...I'm so glad you made it on time or your boss would hunt me down and yell at me!      

And Miss Sierra.  Now your mailman is going to hide in the bushes and wait till the coast is clear...


----------



## sierra09

Nah, he drives a car....though he may check for spikes in the road before he comes too close.


----------



## vwkitten

SongbirdVB said:


> FINE. MAKE me rearrange my TBR list. Widow's Tale just flew to the top thanks to the excerpt.
> 
> Vicki


In the words of my two-year-old, "You can DO it!"


----------



## MrTsMom

So, mamiller, now that you've totally consumed almost every non-working/non-sleeping hour of the last 2 days, do you have anything else for me to read I must say that I've loved your books!


----------



## mamiller

MrTsMom said:


> So, mamiller, now that you've totally consumed almost every non-working/non-sleeping hour of the last 2 days, do you have anything else for me to read I must say that I've loved your books!


Oh, the pressure!!!  I thrive on pressure. Well, actually I curl into a ball and cry "Mommy", but we'll pretend you didn't hear that. 
I have two books in the works currently. VICTORY COVE, which is another romantic suspense set in the town that played host to WIDOW'S TALE. And BORROWED TIME, a romantic suspense involving a beautiful engineer stealing the designs for a submarine that bores through ice. I'll try and hurry, MrT'sMom!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> Oh, the pressure!!!  I thrive on pressure. Well, actually I curl into a ball and cry "Mommy", but we'll pretend you didn't hear that.
> I have two books in the works currently. VICTORY COVE, which is another romantic suspense set in the town that played host to WIDOW'S TALE. And BORROWED TIME, a romantic suspense involving a beautiful engineer stealing the designs for a submarine that bores through ice. I'll try and hurry, MrT'sMom!


Wow!  I'm anxiously awaiting VICTORY COVE, but where in the world did you get the idea for Borrowed Time? I have one of my favorite old books which is about time travel and when I read Borrowed Time, my mind went to time travel immediately. Is this also included or is it in reference to something like 'you're living on borrowed time'?  Brendan


----------



## mamiller

Brendan Carroll said:


> Wow!  I'm anxiously awaiting VICTORY COVE, but where in the world did you get the idea for Borrowed Time? I have one of my favorite old books which is about time travel and when I read Borrowed Time, my mind went to time travel immediately. Is this also included or is it in reference to something like 'you're living on borrowed time'?  Brendan


Oh, it's definitely the 'living on Borrowed Time' vein. This one's a little different for me. It stood up on my desk recently, did a little jig, and said 'finish me first!' So poor VICTORY COVE crept to the far side of the desk and is sitting there eyeing me with a big pout on its face.


----------



## mamiller

MrT'sMom, if that was you that posted the WONDERFUL 5-star review on WIDOW'S TALE, here's a bigggg 
 for you!  
I promise you, I'm feverishly editing away on the next book!!!


----------



## sierra09

Maureen, Widow's Tale arrived today so my mailman is now safe and thank you for such a nice comment inside.  I will begin it this weekend.

Sierra


----------



## MrTsMom

mamiller said:


> MrT'sMom, if that was you that posted the WONDERFUL 5-star review on WIDOW'S TALE, here's a bigggg
> for you!
> I promise you, I'm feverishly editing away on the next book!!!


  And it was well deserved! Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## mamiller

Yeay, Sierra, I hope you enjoy it!!!    I had images of the mailman crawling on all fours in the grass under your window.  

MrTsMom...again...


----------



## mamiller

WIDOW'S TALE received another five star review!!! 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00147RWB8

It's because of the feedback that I receive that I strive every day to write better, and I will continue to try and entertain! Thank you!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Morning Ms. Miller! I Pm'd you! Great job on another great review, Brendan seems to be on top of the world about his too! I think most of his fans are ones that don't review... I unfortunately am one of those fans...  I just don't write eloquently enough to put my words on a review... and leave myself open to people REVIEWING my review!


----------



## sierra09

I know the feeling. While I don't feel I write reviews as well as they deserve to be, I mean in nice pretty words, I give my honest opinion and just write from the heart.


----------



## vwkitten

I like writing reviews - my problem is finding the time to read the book to review it. =)


----------



## mamiller

I admit I only write a review if I find a book exceptional.  If that's the case, then I want to tell the author, "Hooray you awesome, intelligent, attractive, fantastic writer--with a divine symphony pouring from your fingertips that makes me want to pipe your written word into my earphones during the day for inspiration!"


errr...guess I don't write many reviews


----------



## mamiller

Howdy all! 

I've just placed an excerpt of _*BORROWED TIME*_ on the ole mamiller website. http://www.maureenamiller.com/fromtheauthor

Editing is going well. It's a race to see if Victory Cove or Borrowed Time will be released next. They're neck and neck going down the stretch....


----------



## sierra09

Just finished Widow's Tale...(would have been yesterday but I cheated and went to the movies   ) and just had to say that I loved it. From start to finish I didn't want to put it down. Wonderful book, Maureen. I also placed a review for it both on Amazon and Goodreads.  I can't wait for Victory Cove and will look into your other book.


----------



## mamiller

sierra09 said:


> Just finished Widow's Tale...(would have been yesterday but I cheated and went to the movies  ) and just had to say that I loved it. From start to finish I didn't want to put it down. Wonderful book, Maureen. I also placed a review for it both on Amazon and Goodreads. I can't wait for Victory Cove and will look into your other book.


Thank you, Sierra!  It means so much to me that you enjoyed it.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Hey, Miss Miller!  Brassman posted a picture of Allagash on the Kindle Boards Photo Gallery food thread!!!!  I'm startled out of my wits!    Are you posting with him behind my thread?  I'm pea green with envy.


----------



## mamiller

No way!!!!  Who's Brassman?  Now I must go investigate.    Maybe he read WIDOW'S TALE and felt that he absolutely had to have a glass of Allagash afterwards.  Yeah...I like that logic.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

That is good logic. I hope he doesn't drink it all!!!


Spoiler



Dammit!


----------



## SongbirdVB

I read Widow's Tale over the weekend and LOVED it.  Once I started reading there was no way I was putting down my Kindle, it wasn't an option.  Needless to say, I was NOT the most popular person at the family reunion!    I'll be posting a review on Amazon but wanted to stop by here first.  Great book, mamiller!


----------



## mamiller

SongbirdVB said:


> I read Widow's Tale over the weekend and LOVED it. Once I started reading there was no way I was putting down my Kindle, it wasn't an option. Needless to say, I was NOT the most popular person at the family reunion!  I'll be posting a review on Amazon but wanted to stop by here first. Great book, mamiller!


Miss Songbird, your name is lovely and your words make me all warm and fuzzy inside.  Thank you sooooooooooo much! I just hope your family doesn't yell at me


----------



## mamiller

It's supposed to be in the 90's today.  I thought I'd cool down a little with this scene from WIDOW'S TALE.  

    "I’ll be right back," he smiled. "And then you can go into detail why you don’t want to see anything happen to me."

    The taunt did little to goad her. Dread overwhelmed Serena as she watched Brett begin his descent. It was madness she thought, madness to negotiate that trail in the dead of night, under a moon that made wraithlike appearances. Irrationally, she believed that yet another ghost would besiege her if Brett ever reached the bottom. Shouting to him, her words lashed back in her face, a sarcastic slap from the Atlantic’s blustery hand. 

    With Brett’s tall frame already engulfed in the impenetrable shadows of the sea cliff, Serena strained to hear whether he slipped or called out. Frothing waves ebbed in a constant stream, while the piercing scream of the wind droned in her ear till she thought she would go mad. In the distance, the solemn bell of a buoy clanged its alert that the seas were choppy. 

    Serena clutched her arms about her and prayed.

    Listlessly pacing the overhang, unable to stand by any longer, she finally hoisted down the erratic trail carved out by the elements. 

    Nature’s spiral staircase.


----------



## mamiller

Miss Songbird, I just want to thank you for the wonderful wonderful wonderful review!


----------



## SongbirdVB

You are more than welcome!  Thank YOU for entertaining me for the weekend!


----------



## OliviaD

Did I tell you that I finished Widow's Tale?  It was a wonderful story, Maureen.  Beautifully written and romantic, not at all what I archaically call 'nasty' that seems to be prevalent in literature and movies these days.  I say take a look at Tolkien's success and other books and movies like that whenever someone tells me that graphic sex sells.  It's not necessarily true.  That's just my opinion.  I liked your book and bought Rogue Wave a week or so ago.  Again, I am enjoying it between reading some other non-ficition books. Beryl


----------



## mamiller

I'm so glad to hear you enjoyed it, Beryl    


I don't think I could ever write graphic scenes of that nature.  I just know that my Grandmother will get her hands on it .


----------



## vwkitten

mamiller said:


> I'm so glad to hear you enjoyed it, Beryl
> 
> I don't think I could ever write graphic scenes of that nature. I just know that my Grandmother will get her hands on it .


She should get her hands on it. She's proud of you. =)


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Hey, Miss Miller.  That lovely little scene on the beach in Rogue Wave... you know the one?  Well, it kept me up half the night.  Now I want to go to the beach and it's too far away and too hot and I have to go to work.  Nice work.


----------



## mamiller

I guess it's better Rogue Wave is in Hawaii, I don't think that scene would go over well in Widow's Tale.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

True enough, it would have been a bit ch... ch... ch...chilly.   But they did seem to get a lot of salt water on them in Widow's Tale.  Nor'easters tend to put a damper (pardon the pun) on romance unless you can curl up by the fire and... well, you certainly nailed that aspect as well.  So both stories are quite, how shall I say... Interesting?  I've never been to Maine, but I have been cold.  I've never been to Hawaii, but I've been on some extremely hot beaches. LOL


----------



## vwkitten

There were nice warm fireside scenes in Widow's Tale... besides, I like it cold where you have to cuddle up together compared to hot sweaty bodies writhing in the sand... just a personal preference - LOL.


----------



## mamiller

I'm simply going to have to go back to Victory Cove and finish up the next novel for the Widow's Tale crew.
The alternative is Borrowed Time, which is in Saratoga, NY, and I don't think there will be too many fireside or beach scenes going on at the race track.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

vwkitten said:


> ... hot sweaty bodies writhing in the sand...


Can you say that again only slower?


----------



## vwkitten

Brendan Carroll said:


> Can you say that again only slower?





Spoiler



While the imagery is sweetly, enticingly sensual... the hot slick feel of body to body... and the contrasting warm bite of the sand...

I tried it once... icky... can't get the thought of grit in my private parts out of my head.


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Just appeared on my blog this morning!


----------



## mamiller

Thank you, Miss Red. 

And Trish  , people are going to get the impression I write that sort of stuff.  I'll admit Rogue Wave is steamier for me, but Widow's Tale is definitely romantic suspense.  When your dead husband's ghost is chasing you, it kind of puts the kebosh on romantic interludes.    ...although Serena and Brett do manage


----------



## vwkitten

mamiller said:


> Thank you, Miss Red.
> 
> And Trish , people are going to get the impression I write that sort of stuff. I'll admit Rogue Wave is steamier for me, but Widow's Tale is definitely romantic suspense. When your dead husband's ghost is chasing you, it kind of puts the kebosh on romantic interludes.  ...although Serena and Brett do manage


I'm sorry *scuffing my toe* but he did ask me to say it slower.... *pout*

*writes on the blackboard 100 times* Widow's Tale is not explicitly steamy...
*in little letters at the bottom of the blackboard* but it is appropriately romantic...

(just kidding) *grins*


----------



## mamiller

vwkitten said:


> I'm sorry *scuffing my toe* but she did ask me to say it slower.... *pout*


You're cute when you scuff your toe.  However, I can't wait to see Mr. Brendan's reaction when you refer to him as 'she'!


----------



## vwkitten

nuh uh... *wink*


----------



## Brenda Carroll

vwkitten said:


> nuh uh... *wink*


Oh, yes, thank you, Miss Trish that was even better imagery. Just practicing our imagery, Miss Miller. Mayhap we should get a room?  And not use your thread? OK, readers, take heart, these scenes are not available in Widow's Tale, but are made available to imagination through very tastefully presented scenarios, beautifully worded I might add . (You know, I must have missed something whilst I was away protecting the public from criminals all day.)  And tell, Miss Kitten, were you scuffing that toe in the sand, hmmm?


----------



## vwkitten

Brendan Carroll said:


> Oh, yes, thank you, Miss Trish that was even better imagery. Just practicing our imagery, Miss Miller. Mayhap we should get a room?  And not use your thread? OK, readers, take heart, these scenes are not available in Widow's Tale, but are made available to imagination through very tastefully presented scenarios, beautifully worded I might add . (You know, I must have missed something whilst I was away protecting the public from criminals all day.)  And tell, Miss Kitten, were you scuffing that toe in the sand, hmmm?


We can take this over to the Painting the Roses Red thread... it's that steamy...

That said... when is your new book going to be finished Miss Miller?


----------



## mamiller

Welllll.....after much debate amongst the manuscripts atop my desk, VICTORY COVE is now back underway. Victory Cove is the name of the Maine coastal town that plays host to WIDOW'S TALE. Victory Cove will include many of the characters and local 'haunts' from Widow's Tale, but will be an independent romantic suspense.

For anyone who is not familiar with the town of Victory Cove, here's a brief clip from WIDOW'S TALE.

_ At the front door, Serena cursed the frigid Atlantic blast that lashed past her to penetrate the loft. She expected the cold to wake Brett, yet miraculously he slept on. Closing the door, she faced the ocean and black cliffs, wondering if she truly had lost her sanity.

Serena zipped the jacket all the way up so that her chin disappeared into the collar. Hurrying down the steps, she broke into a swift jog. Her destination was the menacing silhouette projected over the sea cliff. From this perspective, Victory Cove's lighthouse looked like a tall gravestone.

And she was about to walk across its grave._


----------



## vwkitten

Woohoo -- warm fires and crusty characters. =)


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Good Evening, Miss Miller:  I finished reading Rogue Wave last night and found it quite delightful.  Romance and adventure, but wherever did you get the idea for this story?  I've never been to Hawaii, of course, having lived a life of abject poverty, working for the government, I mean.  Did you go there and see the area and think of it?  Or did you read about "it"?  Don't want to give anything away.  I had planned on going to work for the USGS after graduating from College, but a change of colleges and degree plans threw that idea out the window.  I was majoring in Environment Science and planned on becoming a consultant for the USGS at the time, but... alas... life pulled me in a different direction.  But do tell!  And when is this next Cove book coming?  Brendan


----------



## mamiller

I used to spend some considerable time in Hawaii, with the 'in-laws' being from there.  And actually, in the back of the phone book, they have maps and steps to follow in the event of a tsunami.  I guess the idea stemmed from that becuase it seemed so out of the norm from what we would see in the back of a phone book here.  Who am I kidding?  When was the last time I looked at the back of a phone book?  If they drop a phone book on my doorstep now, I roll my eyes and say "Hellllo!  Internet!  Save the money!"  

Also, with USGS being so prevelant in Hawaii, research was very simple.  Brendan...you could have been the basis for the lead character if you followed that path!  I find that field so very fascinating.  A lot of the research I did never made it into the book, but I learned so much.  Ironically, this book was the closest to being a traditional romance of any I've written.  Oh well, I still learned a lot


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Well, thank you very much, Miss Miller.  And guess what! I looked on the back of my computer and it has instructions for what to do in case of tornado!  LOL.  I haven't looked a phonebook in a while myself.  Yes, my life might have taken a very interesting turn had it not been for that tragic move from Florida to Texas, but the circumstances in my life at the time left me very little choice.  I guess it was what I was supposed to do.  I believe that everyone is exactly where they should be when they are supposed to be there.  It doesn't matter what we think we are controlling, we are actually all part of a much grander scheme, cosmically speaking.  But now I'm showing my religion again!   Please forgive.  I must find the time to go in and write a review for Rogue Wave.  Read your write up on Miss Adept's blog page.  Very good!  Excellent in fact.  I sent in my comments and am now waiting to see mine there.   wish me luck.


----------



## mamiller

Hi all, Here's a little peak at Widow's Tale.... 

Harriet Morgan answered the emphatic pounding on the shop door. Pinpricks of ice cast a sheen to her puffy cheeks as she shifted back, watching the two men stumble past her. The CLOSED sign banged as she slammed the door shut.
"For Christ's sake, Murphy. Now is not the time to prove to me you want to be a fisherman."
Doubled over, hands on knees, Brett coughed before he could stand up and manage a single word. "_Serena_."
A steely look of alarm altered Harriet's expression. 
"Where?" she choked.
Catching his breath, Brett shifted towards the window, barely distinguishing the forms that bobbed erratically in the heaving surf. He nodded outside. "Can you tell if any of them are missing?"
Harriet pushed past him and cupped her hands around her face as she peered through the cold glass out into the void. 
"Hard to tell without going out theah," she muttered. 
"Wait-my trawlah, the rental, it was in the first slot just this afternoon. Dammit Murphy, what's going on?" The pitch of Harriet's voice rose.
Brett gripped her plump upper arms, delving into eyes that shifted from his, to the storm, to Morse, and back again. He strove for assurance he did not feel. "Harriet. I need to go out there."
"What?" She cried. "Are you insane? You won't even make it out of the cove!"

_This storm would not stop him. _ 
"You'll need one of the newer Pilot House's, not the Morgan." Harriet started to dictate. "At least that'll protect you a bit. I've got another trawler; it's got a fancy chart plotter and GPS, so at least we'll be able to trace you." 
Harriet left them to rummage behind the counter. The sound of her sifting through a mound of keys was followed by a muffled grunt of triumph. "You may need this too." 
Brett reached for the keys and then took the other offered item. A .22 caliber handgun. He smirked with forced amusement. "For the serious fisherman?"
"Damn straight, Murphy." Harriet's eyes were full of angst.


----------



## mistyd107

after reading this thread I have purchased both of your books.  Can't wait to read them.  May I ask though the print length if you have it.  I admit I'm odd I keep track of the books I read each year and the length.  If you have it that is if not no problem
thanks in advance
Misty


----------



## mamiller

Misty, you're not odd.  You're perfect!!!    Thank you ever so much!  I sincerely hope you enjoy them.  You'll need mittens for Widow's Tale and a bikini for Rogue Wave.  

I know Widow's Tale is 314 pages in print, and I believe Rogue Wave is about 330 off the top of my head.


----------



## mistyd107

mamiller said:


> Misty, you're not odd. You're perfect!!!  Thank you ever so much! I sincerely hope you enjoy them. You'll need mittens for Widow's Tale and a bikini for Rogue Wave.
> 
> I know Widow's Tale is 314 pages in print, and I believe Rogue Wave is about 330 off the top of my head.


thanks!!!!!!!! actually at the moment mittens sound very nice this Tx heat is way way past enough  Seriously though I really am looking forward to reading these. Have a couple to read first though. Sandra Brown's newest is sitting in my lap screaming Read me  I may not be able to resist these afterwards though so thanks for sharing


----------



## Kalicokat

I have downloaded both of your books and enjoyed them! I can't wait until you have more out. These are the types of books i love to just sit back and read and immerse myself in. They are wonderful to get involved in and forget about what is really going on around me.


----------



## vwkitten

Kalicokat said:


> I have downloaded both of your books and enjoyed them! I can't wait until you have more out. These are the types of books i love to just sit back and read and immerse myself in. They are wonderful to get involved in and forget about what is really going on around me.


I agree. They are the snuggle into the couch with a cup of hot chocolate kind of book.


----------



## mamiller

Kalicokat said:


> I have downloaded both of your books and enjoyed them! I can't wait until you have more out. These are the types of books i love to just sit back and read and immerse myself in. They are wonderful to get involved in and forget about what is really going on around me.


Why thank you, Miss Kalico.  I promise you I'll keep the books coming!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

vwkitten said:


> I agree. They are the snuggle into the couch with a cup of hot chocolate kind of book.


Well, yeah, maybe one of them is like that, but the Hawaiian one is more like lying on the beach with a cold MOJITO, YEAH!!! Of course, Miss Miller, doesn't like sand betwixt her toesies. LOL!


----------



## mamiller

Well, the 'feet' scenes are entirely unique between the two books. 
As you point out, there's the sand in *ROGUE WAVE*...

_Forced to sprint to catch up, Briana cursed as sand poured into the heels of her sandals. She slipped, but when Nick halted and looked over his shoulder, she stood straight and unbothered. As soon as he turned back to face the ocean, she frantically kicked the tips of her toes against a rock. _

And then there's *WIDOW'S TALE*...

_Serena would have shoved him back up the path were it not for the icy tendril of water that ensnared her ankle. Manacles from the deep wrapped around her boots, as the suction of the tide yanked her from Brett's grasp. Serena screamed in terror, positive it was Alan drawing her back in. _


----------



## Splamoree

Maureen, once the books arrive I had already planned on reading them .  The bits you have provided have impressed me a great deal, and they describe scenes in ways few other authors (and I'm including those with publishers) have accomplished.  I anticipate sitting down and not being able to put down either until finished.


----------



## vwkitten

Yes, Sean will read them as soon as I let go of the Kindle long enough for him to have a chance at it. =)


----------



## mamiller

Splamoree said:


> Maureen, once the books arrive I had already planned on reading them . The bits you have provided have impressed me a great deal, and they describe scenes in ways few other authors (and I'm including those with publishers) have accomplished. I anticipate sitting down and not being able to put down either until finished.


Why thank you ever so much, Mr. Sean. But I wish you luck wrangling that Kindle from Trish!


----------



## Splamoree

I know where her skeletons are buried.  I will have my chance


----------



## mamiller

I just wanted to say 'everyone have a wunnerful weekend!'  I'm signing off for a few days and heading south.

Happy reading and writing to all!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> I just wanted to say 'everyone have a wunnerful weekend!' I'm signing off for a few days and heading south.
> 
> Happy reading and writing to all!


I have missed you SOOOOO much!!!!!  Things just are not the same without you here...   Glad you are back. Have fun?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I have missed you SOOOOO much!!!!!  Things just are not the same without you here...   Glad you are back. Have fun?


Heeeey, is she back? She didn't tell me!  She didn't say anything.  Did a crab get her fingers?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> Heeeey, is she back? She didn't tell me!  She didn't say anything.  Did a crab get her fingers?


See Brendan... if you would READ your PMs from your #1 DEVOTED fan...    You would know that Ms. Miller is back... and she brought me back a Tampa Bay jersey!


----------



## mamiller

Top o da' mornin' to you all!!!!   
I have returned and yes, Miss Merry has brought up a sensitive subject.  The Buccaneers opening game is against none other than the Cowboys.  And Miss Meredith just declared right here on KB that she will be donning a Buccaneer jersey during that game!   yeay!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

LOLROTF!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> Top o da' mornin' to you all!!!!
> I have returned and yes, Miss Merry has brought up a sensitive subject. The Buccaneers opening game is against none other than the Cowboys. And Miss Meredith just declared right here on KB that she will be donning a Buccaneer jersey during that game!  yeay!!


      Well, only to support you my dear, dear friend!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Well, only to support you my dear, dear friend!


Heey, why do you keep doing that, Miss Merry? Are you following me around in front of myself? How is she doing that, Miss Miller?


----------



## mamiller

Good morning everyone!  I've been away, so I thought I would start out the morning with a little slice of _WIDOW'S TALE_.

_Unaided by the moon, trapped in the shadow of the headlands, balanced only by a well-placed foothold, Serena screamed out Brett's name. 
The hiss of the tide answered her.

Moonlight freed from the clouds gravitated towards the coast, illuminating the crags on which she now clung. Risking another leap, Serena landed on the sheared end of a rock, her leg slipping and plunging into the frigid water. She shrieked.

"Serena!"

Scrambling onto her knees, Serena's sodden gloves encased useless fingers as she tried to regain stability. Her head snapped up, swearing she heard her name on the wind. Madly, she thought it was Alan finally coming to claim her and draw her out to sea.

Serena swallowed a sob and fought against the obsession. She hoisted herself upright and focused through the mist. There he was, coming towards her, a soaked creature that looked as miserable as she felt. She struggled to keep the weakness out of her knees at the sight of Brett._


----------



## mistyd107

stupid ? sorry blame it on a migraine...widow's tale is before Rogue wave correct?  I want to make sure I read them in the correct order thanks


----------



## mamiller

Hi Misty,

Actually, they're completely different books.  No relationship at all.  I'm working on a sequel to Widow's Tale, but it is not completed yet.  So it's just a matter of what's going to feel better to your migraine....the frigid coast of Maine or the tropical shores of Oahu  

Feel better!


----------



## mistyd107

oh ok for some reason I was thinking they were linked.  One more I need to finish first but I'm really looking forward to them.  thanks again


----------



## mamiller

It's 8:30 in the morning, and I am not promoting beer-drinking at this hour!  However, I did find this picture of one of the beverages on tap at O'Flanagan's Inn in Widow's Tale. I thought I'd share to kick off this holiday weekend!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mamiller said:


> It's 8:30 in the morning, and I am not promoting beer-drinking at this hour!  However, I did find this picture of one of the beverages on tap at O'Flanagan's Inn in Widow's Tale. I thought I'd share to kick off this holiday weekend!!!


Well. . . .it's five o'clock somewhere. . . . .


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Hey, Miss Miller, what is that French word on the label?  Curieux?  Is that for Curious?  Me dearly departed GM's name was Kibodeaux.  That's French for Kibious as in Kibious and Bits.  Just kidding.  Me dearly departed GM would take a broom to my behind for that one.  She was Cajun French.  I love all the Phideaux jokes.  Just how does one speak French with a Scottish accent anyhoo?  Or for that matter with a Japanese accent?  Just wandering and wondering.


----------



## mamiller

Hmmm, puzzling indeed.  That's like that Dos Equis commercial with the "most Intersting Man in the World" who can speak fluent french, in Russia.  Can you explain that one?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> Hmmm, puzzling indeed. That's like that Dos Equis commercial with the "most Intersting Man in the World" who can speak fluent french, in Russia. Can you explain that one?


I think that hombre is too good to be true, Miss Miller. Don't put much faith in him (that's my advice). Now if he would have said 'speak Italian in Gaelic'... well, it would have been more believable. I'm still wondering what Allagash tastes like.


----------



## mamiller

You'll find out when you're an extra in the movie  
Mine is sitting in the fridge, untouched...waiting for some epic event that warrants opening it for the first time.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

We'll drink a whole case together at the opening premier of your Movie: A Rogue Widow's Tale Wave. The trailer will say something like:
_Hold onto your seats! The bitter ice of the turbulent Maine coastline meets the gentle roll of the Pacific as the Rogue Widow, Miss Briana Murphy jets back and forth between her restaurant/tavern in Maine to her exciting day time job in Hawaii as a General Contractor. The Rogue Widow slyly leads two lives: at night she is the exciting tavern wench and temptress, but during the day, she spends her time as a sexy building contractor in beautiful blue Hawaii. Watch her deftly juggle the lives and love of two handsome fellows at one time, while keeping her true identity (mild-mannered romance author, Maureen Miller) a secret until she must throw herself into a raging tsunami before plunging deep into the icy, cold waters off the coast of Maine to save her lovers while solving two mysteries at one time._

How's that for a blockbuster movie?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> You'll find out when you're an extra in the movie
> Mine is sitting in the fridge, untouched...waiting for some epic event that warrants opening it for the first time.


Heeey, Miss Miller, you're not going to let him in your movie, too, are you after the way he messed up your trailer? Huh? Hmmmmm......


----------



## mamiller

Gonna need a bigger bag of popcorn.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I just read your blog about your top ten Romantic Suspense novels on Amazon.  Congratulations are in order, Miss Miller!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> Gonna need a bigger bag of popcorn.


Let's get the one with free refills and send him to get the refills so we don't miss the show.


----------



## vwkitten

Pass me the popcorn... lots of butter...


----------



## Splamoree

Don't forget the salt!!!


----------



## mamiller

Good morning all! I thought it was time to post a chipper little scene from WIDOW'S TALE 
_
With the absence of customers, the silence engulfed Serena. Reaching for the remote beside the register, she aimed it at the TV, reducing the blond reporter to a horizontal line before she was obliterated. With three twists of her wrist, Serena flicked the switches to swathe O'Flanagans in darkness. 
Apprehension settled in with the shadows. Reluctant to make the trek upstairs, she eyed the door to O'Flanagans deck.

Wasn't it a better option than the terror waiting in her loft?

Assaulted by the bone-chilling wind, Serena embraced the cold, its effect a reminder that she was still alive. She crossed the rutted planks and rested her elbows on the balustrade, listening to the waves below. Luminous under a full moon, the black cliffs still held their secrets with a tenacity that she could never resolve.

"Serena?"

Serena spun around, afraid that the ghost had chosen to assail her here in the wake of the moon._


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> Good morning all! I thought it was time to post a chipper little scene from WIDOW'S TALE
> _
> With the absence of customers, the silence engulfed Serena. Reaching for the remote beside the register, she aimed it at the TV, reducing the blond reporter to a horizontal line before she was obliterated. With three twists of her wrist, Serena flicked the switches to swathe O'Flanagans in darkness.
> Apprehension settled in with the shadows. Reluctant to make the trek upstairs, she eyed the door to O'Flanagans deck.
> 
> Wasn't it a better option than the terror waiting in her loft?
> 
> Assaulted by the bone-chilling wind, Serena embraced the cold, its effect a reminder that she was still alive. She crossed the rutted planks and rested her elbows on the balustrade, listening to the waves below. Luminous under a full moon, the black cliffs still held their secrets with a tenacity that she could never resolve.
> 
> "Serena?"
> 
> Serena spun around, afraid that the ghost had chosen to assail her here in the wake of the moon._


AAAAAAAhhhhh I am asceered of ghosts!!!! Serena better tear-


Spoiler



ass


 up those stairs and grab Mark Andrew's golden sword... ya know he's awaiting up there for her... and he ain't afraid o' no ghosts either and he can protect her!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> AAAAAAAhhhhh I am asceered of ghosts!!!! Serena better tear-
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ass
> 
> 
> up those stairs and grab Mark Andrew's golden sword... ya know he's awaiting up there for her... and he ain't afraid o' no ghosts either and he can protect her!


Heey, how did Mark get into this tale? I didn't know about it. He's stepping out behind my back! I'm going to have to keep an eye on him.
Where are you, Miss Miller? Are you still stuck on the stairs?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> Heey, how did Mark get into this tale? I didn't know about it. He's stepping out behind my back! I'm going to have to keep an eye on him.
> Where are you, Miss Miller? Are you still stuck on the stairs?


Which reminds me Ms. Miller... are you Serena? Well... are you?


----------



## mamiller

Now there's a story!  The immortal Knight of Death visits Maine to battle Serena's ghosts.  Me thinks Brett Murphy and Mark Andrew would kick back at the pub and down a few before plunging into peril.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> Now there's a story! The immortal Knight of Death visits Maine to battle Serena's ghosts. Me thinks Brett Murphy and Mark Andrew would kick back at the pub and down a few before plunging into peril.


Certainly, he wouldn't mind visiting a good pub and he could give Brett some pointers on handling ghosts, but so could Miss Meredith. Miss Serena might have a bit of trouble with two heroes unless she's really the supergirl heroine we cast in your movie trailer. LOL.


----------



## kellyabell

I am so looking forward to reading this.  I just finished a short story about a lighthouse in Maine so it intrigued me when I saw it.  Sounds like an awesome read.  I love thrillers!  Keep 'em coming Lass!  Never mind the Limerick Monsters, better that than the Faeries!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

vwkitten said:


> Pass me the popcorn... lots of butter...


   

Want some Miss Miller?... we're sharing!


----------



## mamiller

Brendan Carroll said:


> Heey, how did Mark get into this tale? I didn't know about it. He's stepping out behind my back! I'm going to have to keep an eye on him.
> Where are you, Miss Miller? Are you still stuck on the stairs?


Sorry, Mr. Brendan. Football season is upon us. How odd that none of the characters in my books watch football as much as I do. Well, I do elude to Serena Murphy being a Patriots fan. 



kellyabell said:


> I am so looking forward to reading this. I just finished a short story about a lighthouse in Maine so it intrigued me when I saw it. Sounds like an awesome read. I love thrillers! Keep 'em coming Lass! Never mind the Limerick Monsters, better that than the Faeries!


Thank you, Miss Kelly!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> Certainly, he wouldn't mind visiting a good pub and he could give Brett some pointers on handling ghosts, but so could Miss Meredith. Miss Serena might have a bit of trouble with two heroes unless she's really the supergirl heroine we cast in your movie trailer. LOL.


Treat 'em like your in-laws... & ignore them if they don't listen to you!


----------



## kellyabell

You all are having way too much fun!  Now I've got more books to buy.  Who's Mark??  Do share.  If he has a golden sword I want to know about it!


----------



## mamiller

Ah, Miss Kelly, the Chevaliar, Mark Andrew Ramsay is the dashing Immortal Knight in Mr. Brendan Carroll's Red Cross of Gold series.  He defines the word sexy (as well as my Brett Murphy, of course  )    Mark Andrew has met the Loch Ness monster.  I am soooo jealous.  You should definitely check it out!

So one day Mark Ramsay will appear at my Inn in Maine and help Brett Murphy battle ghosts!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> Ah, Miss Kelly, the Chevaliar, Mark Andrew Ramsay is the dashing Immortal Knight in Mr. Brendan Carroll's Red Cross of Gold series. He defines the word sexy (as well as my Brett Murphy, of course ) Mark Andrew has met the Loch Ness monster. I am soooo jealous. You should definitely check it out!
> 
> So one day Mark Ramsay will appear at my Inn in Maine and help Brett Murphy battle ghosts!


Ooooohhhh! Ms. Kelly! You gotta meet Brett and Mark!!!! They are so


Spoiler



H-O-T!


 Do read about them, there's a lot of talk on here about them...Think Gerard Butler for Mark... Maybe Ms. Miller can tell you Lucio's name... Ian somebody... I know there used to be a thread in the photo gallery with them as screensavers.

Ms. Miller, who would you choose to be Brett in your movie?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Ooooohhhh! Ms. Kelly! You gotta meet Brett and Mark!!!! They are so
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> H-O-T!
> 
> 
> Do read about them, there's a lot of talk on here about them...Think Gerard Butler for Mark... Maybe Ms. Miller can tell you Lucio's name... Ian somebody... I know there used to be a thread in the photo gallery with them as screensavers.
> 
> Ms. Miller, who would you choose to be Brett in your movie?


I suggest Hugh Grant since Carey Grant and Clark Gable are no longer available. So sad. But I loved old Hugh in Mickey Blue Eyes... a great movie! But of course, Brett was not all that funny, was he? Or maybe Hugh Jackman? The ladies seem to like him a lot for some reason I can't fathom. LOL.


----------



## tlshaw

Brendan Carroll said:


> I suggest Hugh Grant since Carey Grant and Clark Gable are no longer available. So sad. But I loved old Hugh in Mickey Blue Eyes... a great movie! But of course, Brett was not all that funny, was he? Or maybe Hugh Jackman? The ladies seem to like him a lot for some reason I can't fathom. LOL.


I am not a fan of Hugh Grant, but Hugh Jackman would be great for Brett - I would be first in line for the movie. Well, maybe second, since I think Leslie would be first!


----------



## mamiller

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> I am not a fan of Hugh Grant, but Hugh Jackman would be great for Brett - I would be first in line for the movie. Well, maybe second, since I think Leslie would be first!


Brett Murphy? I think I could live with that.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> Brett Murphy? I think I could live with that.


Seeeeee? Brett Murphy does look like Hugh Jackman!! What a coinkydink!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> Brett Murphy? I think I could live with that.


Well, I think he would do nicely... are his eyes grey?  Well, no matter he is Awesome... and he has that


Spoiler



HOT, SEXY, RUGGED


 look down!


----------



## mamiller

This is a little bit of Brett Murphy..... 

"What do you want?" Morse snarled.
"A few minutes of your time." Brett began, sensing a battle. "We have some questions."
"And why the hell would I answer any of your questions?" his glare swerved to Serena. "Your husband isn't even gone a month and already you're


Spoiler



whoring


 yourself out to the first man you see."
Brett moved so fast that everyone was startled, most particularly John Morse when he found himself pinned against the wall. 
"Let me clarify," Brett continued in a steely voice that matched his grip. "You are going to answer a few questions for us. You are going to tell us what happened to my brother the day he disappeared, and you are going to tell me exactly what Alan was involved in." 
Morse managed a brief nod before Brett released him.
Rubbing at the pain in his throat, Morse reassessed Brett.
"Well isn't this just special," Morse's voice was slightly off. "The brother who never gave a damn, along with the wife who never gave a damn-and now you're all acting downright concerned. It does the heart good to see the love of family."
Brett held back from throwing the man against the wall again. It didn't help that he was sensitive to the accusations, a sensitivity that only broadened his anger. 
"Your opinion of me means squat." Brett said in a tight voice. "I know you and Alan were in trouble with the government. Why don't you elaborate?"


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> This is a little bit of Brett Murphy.....
> 
> "What do you want?" Morse snarled.
> "A few minutes of your time." Brett began, sensing a battle. "We have some questions."
> "And why the hell would I answer any of your questions?" his glare swerved to Serena. "Your husband isn't even gone a month and already you're
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> whoring
> 
> 
> yourself out to the first man you see."
> Brett moved so fast that everyone was startled, most particularly John Morse when he found himself pinned against the wall.
> "Let me clarify," Brett continued in a steely voice that matched his grip. "You are going to answer a few questions for us. You are going to tell us what happened to my brother the day he disappeared, and you are going to tell me exactly what Alan was involved in."
> Morse managed a brief nod before Brett released him.
> Rubbing at the pain in his throat, Morse reassessed Brett.
> "Well isn't this just special," Morse's voice was slightly off. "The brother who never gave a damn, along with the wife who never gave a damn-and now you're all acting downright concerned. It does the heart good to see the love of family."
> Brett held back from throwing the man against the wall again. It didn't help that he was sensitive to the accusations, a sensitivity that only broadened his anger.
> "Your opinion of me means squat." Brett said in a tight voice. "I know you and Alan were in trouble with the government. Why don't you elaborate?"


Oh, I love this scene... he is so tough! I love that in a man...


----------



## kellyabell

OOH Goodie!  Got my book,  can't wait to get started!


----------



## mamiller

kellyabell said:


> OOH Goodie! Got my book, can't wait to get started!


Enjoy it, Miss Kelly! And Miss Merry...I know who your heart belongs to...


----------



## mamiller

I'm remiss in not mentioning that WIDOW'S TALE is also available on Smashwords for $1.99 for anyone that would prefer an alternate reading format. 

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3352


----------



## mamiller

Here's a little chunk from WIDOW'S TALE to keep you warm and toasty on this fine day.  

    Gloved hands grasped ineffectively at the bedrock as Serena scaled downhill, cringing with each furious wave that broke below to shower her in an arctic veil. Hugging the cliffside, repeating Brett’s name in a mantra that went unheard, Serena continued till the path became nothing more than a checkerboard of gleaming rocks. She hurdled onto the nearest ledge, praying that the slick surface would support her. With a hand held over her eyes to deter the spray, she assessed the immediate area. 
    Unaided by the moon, trapped in the shadow of the headlands, balanced only by a well-placed foothold, Serena screamed out Brett’s name.  
    The hiss of the tide answered her. 
    Moonlight freed from the clouds gravitated towards the coast, illuminating the crags on which she now clung. Risking another leap, Serena landed on the sheared end of a rock, her leg slipping and plunging into the glacial water. 
    She screamed.


----------



## tlshaw

If you keep up these snippits, I am going to have to go back and read the book again. I loved it the first time around!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I second that nod, Miss Cell 511.  I was shivering in the Texas heat when I read it.  I still have it on my Kindle and when it gets too hot around here, I'm going back to read those really frigid scenes again.


----------



## mamiller

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> If you keep up these snippits, I am going to have to go back and read the book again. I loved it the first time around!


I'm sorry about that . If people are patient enough, they can read the whole book on here, paragraph by paragraph over the next two years....


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Ms Mamiller I am being "ignored"  thanks to you...my dw has your book on my Kindle and everytime I lay it down she closes my latest Assassins Chronicles by Brendan Carroll...she is gonna keep on till I have to buy one for her


----------



## mamiller

Oh no!!    Does this mean Mr. Carroll and I 'duke it out' for command of your Kindle  I can see it now.  The Main Event on the Kindleboards.  Benchpress-Brendan takes on Mean-mitt-Maureen in a boxing match of epic proportions!

I am truly sorry, sir.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Well, Miss Mean Mitt, I would concede the match just based on your name. LOL. The last time I bench pressed anything was when I pressed my


Spoiler



butt


 onto a bench at Carlsbad Caverns and sat for half an hour trying to catch my breath. That was four months ago and I'm still trying to catch it.  I suggest that Mr. VW work out a schedule... maybe take his DW out for a romantic dinner, feed her_ lots _ of Italian food. When he gets home, draw a nice bubblebath for her, light some candles, give her a nice bottle of wine and tell her that she can have the Kindle when she gets out of the tub. Then, while she's in the tub, he can read and when she gets out of the tub, she'll be all sleepy from the wine and the heavy dinner and after she goes to sleep (which should be shortly), he can read some more. Ha! Ha! I win!! 
Hey!! It always worked for me.


----------



## mamiller

Well Benchpress, there's a problem with your strategy.  I am sure Mr. VW's DW (wow, I just got tongue-tied  ) is no pushover.  She's obviously a very intelligent woman reading Widow's Tale.  .  She may go to sleep early, but she will wake long before Mr. VW (who is also obviously very intelligent, reading about the action-packed Knight of Death.  )  So while he is snoring away, she will have undoubtedly finished my book, read yours AND downloaded many more books from this illustrious board, charging everything to the poor, sleeping Mr. VW's account.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Now, you're really talking mean, Miss Mitt!   Poor, poor VW will be even poorer and he'll have to sell his tankard and his drinking horn AND his helmet to pay off his Kindle bills.  But that's OK, he's tough.  He can take it.  I can see him now, sailing the northern seas bare-headed, drinking from a tattered milk carton with a picture of someone's missing kitty cat on the side.  Don't you worry, Mr. VW, you'll soon be able to pillage your way through another episode of the Knight of Death's adventures even if the DW has to go on a Hawaiian vacation due to Miss Mean Mitt's Hawaiian adventure.  You might even do a little hula pillaging, eh?  Get down in a grass skirt, huh?  Drink a few Mai-Tai's with the little umbrellas in them?  Oh, how I long to go to Hawaii and bask in the... wait a dang minute here.  Who's winning this argument anyway?


----------



## vikingwarrior22

I am tooting my own horn here  but if you two keep it up... I will make an appointment to pillage you both  fair warning to you two and my DW...vw


----------



## mamiller

Oh no, Mr. VW, no pillaging necessary    We just hope you and your DW like our books


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Oh well, Maureen. I have the old cover and the old price.    But it was still a great read.

Ed Patterson


----------



## mamiller

You, my friend, were probably the first person to purchase Widow's Tale back in its wee-virgin state. I applaud you, good sir! <insert emoticon of me jumping up and down, clapping, and doing the happy dance>


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

ECP


----------



## vikingwarrior22

mamiller said:


> Oh no, Mr. VW, no pillaging necessary  We just hope you and your DW like our books


Don't worry, Ms. Miller, there's a few others on here I want to pillage first, but i'm thinking of getting the DW a kindle for her BD  just don't tell her. vw


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Miss Miller!  Did you watch House Monday night?  There was a giant pterodactyl!!  I dvr'd it and watched it tonight.  Of course, I thought of you immediately.


----------



## mamiller

I just told Miss Merry that!!  I am so behind on things, I just got to watch House tonight!  And I saw the pterodactyl!!   

See?? In the Round Robin I fortold a prophecy!  The pterodactyl is coming.  Look out Ed and Maddy!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> I just told Miss Merry that!! I am so behind on things, I just got to watch House tonight! And I saw the pterodactyl!!
> 
> See?? In the Round Robin I fortold a prophecy! The pterodactyl is coming. Look out Ed and Maddy!


Ms. Miller... you think you are behind... I have not watched LAST WEEK'S yet!!! I have it "protected" but I am sooo upset that everyone keeps talking about it and I haven't even seen the 2-hour one ....  TOO BUSY I am told.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> I just told Miss Merry that!! I am so behind on things, I just got to watch House tonight! And I saw the pterodactyl!!
> 
> See?? In the Round Robin I fortold a prophecy! The pterodactyl is coming. Look out Ed and Maddy!


That's right, you did prophesy it, didn't you?  Now I know I'll have to make you a character in my series.


----------



## kellyabell

Read more on the plane today!  Really has me hooked.  Took the opportunity to tell the person next to me about it.  It's really good Maureen!
Kelly


----------



## mamiller

Thank you, Kelly!    I had someone tell me they suggested my book at a softball game to the person sitting next to them.  It's funny when these things come up.    Hope you had safe travels and are happily tucked away back home now!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Well, Miss Miller... why are you way back here on page 3? You are popular enough, people LOVE you on here, you have LOTS of fans, other authors even admire you... why oh, why would you be on the *third* _page_?!


----------



## mamiller

It was being 'shy' for a few days.  

But now you, Miss Merry, brought it up...and Kelly was kind enough to tell the person sitting next to her on the plane about it.  Now if that person on the plane lands in Detroit and tells the bartender about it as she's downing a stiff shot before conducting the business meeting she is not prepared for, and the bartender tells his girlfriend who just informed him she's 'expecting'.  And that girlfriend tells her lady doctor (who really wanted to be a pediatrist) tells her beautician as she's painting the doctor's toe nails black with yellow polka dots(she keeps them covered at her practice), and that beautician tells the cat-walker outside who has five cats on a leash that all want to be just left alone, because she really thinks the cat-walker needs a good book....

why am I suddenly seeing fifty-two Heather Locklears saying "and so on and so on and so on..."


----------



## Brenda Carroll

That's exactly how this works, I suppose.  I just imagined 52 of those talking pot-holes from that commercial.  I love that pot-hole!  I hope everyone gets to see that commercial at least once, but for the life of me, I have no idea what they are advertising.  I'm too busy listening to the pot-hole talk to the car.  Now what has that got to do with the price of tea in China?  I don't know, but I guess I'll mosey over to the Tea Thread and ask them...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> That's exactly how this works, I suppose. I just imagined 52 of those talking pot-holes from that commercial. I love that pot-hole! I hope everyone gets to see that commercial at least once, but for the life of me, I have no idea what they are advertising. I'm too busy listening to the pot-hole talk to the car. Now what has that got to do with the price of tea in China? I don't know, but I guess I'll mosey over to the Tea Thread and ask them...


Or, Or, OR.... we just really need a "FIX" from one of our favorite authors and we come on here to "talk" and you get bumped to the first page... at the top... for a few minutes... well, if a few minutes is all ya get, TAKE IT! WE are your fans and need more books!!! When is #3 coming Ms. Miller


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I just want to say "ooooooooo, did I do tha-at?  Get you hooked on my books and then leave you hanging?  Let me git my cell phone and call up Miss Miller.... ooooh, but I'm just a pot-hole... I don't have her phone number... bye now."  LOL.


----------



## mamiller

Well, Mr. Pothole (and yes, I did see that commercial  ), and my dear Miss Merry, I was feverishly working on book number three late last night when apparently I fell asleep at the laptop and my head landed with a resounding thud on the keyboard, and now I suffer from a mild concussion and bouts of amnesia.


----------



## mamiller

For anyone attempting to purchase the Kindle version of WIDOW'S TALE on Amazon, they apparently have a glitch with their new International distribution, and now my book says "Not available in the US"  It's being worked on as we speak.

You can also get a Kindle version of WIDOW'S TALE at Smashwords http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3352


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I wrote a letter to Amazon DTP about your problem and they wrote back and said that your book had been taken hostage by Godzilla once the international option thing took over!!   So I sent out my parrot, Polly, to whoop up on him for you.  Widow's Tale should be released and safely returned to Amazon as soon as Polly gets to Japan... in about another 16 hours.   Hope your book's back up and running by now.  Is it?  Brendan


----------



## mamiller

Yes sir    Widow's Tale was held hostage for a day, but Amazon did a great job getting it back in stride again.  All is good!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> Yes sir  Widow's Tale was held hostage for a day, but Amazon did a great job getting it back in stride again. All is good!


YAY!


----------



## kellyabell

Almost finished with Widow's Tale.  I'm really enjoying the book, Maureen.  It's one of those you don't want to end.  The relationship between Brett and Serena is really sweet.  He's a hunk with a heart!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Still waiting for your next book, Miss Miller, and what is the hold up?  Oh, well, you're just going to have to quit your job and go live in a cave until the deed is done.  Did you know that some of Mozart's fans/friends locked him in a summer house once until he had finished a commissioned work that he was behind on.  So do we need to lock you away in a summer house?  Or a winter house?


----------



## mamiller

The first draft of Victory Cove is complete.  Now I'm in the "what was I thinking when I typed that?" phase of editing.  As you point out...the day job does indeed hamper the progress.  If I had all the time in the world, I could release about six books that are complete, but in need of editing.  But alas, time I have not.  (I sound like Yoda)    

I will keep plugging away.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mmmm, you will be afraid, Skywalker, you will be.  Publish not your books until they are ready for the way of the Jedi is dark indeed and must be overcome with adherence to the Force of Editing.  Edit not and find yourself in ridiculous situations.  Yesssss.  My precious.  It's mine!! Mine!!  Wait... what happened?  I transitioned from Star Wars to LOTR in a matter of moments.  Notify me, yes, before you publish so that I might avail myself of your writing.  May the force be with you, now close your eyes, concentrate and get my car out of this mudhole!! LOL.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> The first draft of Victory Cove is complete. Now I'm in the "what was I thinking when I typed that?" phase of editing. As you point out...the day job does indeed hamper the progress. If I had all the time in the world, I could release about six books that are complete, but in need of editing. But alas, time I have not. (I sound like Yoda)
> 
> I will keep plugging away.


 SIX MORE BOOKS!!! You have been holding out on us!  Why you no tell us there are more? (*tapping foot, hands on hips*)   Between yours and Brendan's books I will need to quit MY j-o-b to keep up with tha readin'!


----------



## mamiller

Fear not, Miss Merry, I don't have Brendan's trusty editor, Miss Dimplethistlebottom to rifle through my books, but I'll get them out there, I promise!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> Fear not, Miss Merry, I don't have Brendan's trusty editor, Miss Dimplethistlebottom to rifle through my books, but I'll get them out there, I promise!


If you would like to hire Miss Dizzy Bottomsup, my trusty editor/fan/critic, to work for you, I can certainly have her contact you, but let me warn you: She shows up in a heavy dark cloud full of screeching, screaming Unseelie Faeries and then drops down out of the ether in the most unlikely places and sometimes leaves stains on the carpet and/or concrete.


----------



## mamiller

I have a vacuum cleaner.  I'm not afraid.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> Fear not, Miss Merry, I don't have Brendan's trusty editor, Miss Dimplethistlebottom to rifle through my books, but I'll get them out there, I promise!


I wish I lived closer to you... I could come over evenings and help you!  I KNOW how wurds words are spilled spelled... I could do a good job for you...  Brendan can keep his ol' Ms. Pringleshnipps... we don't need her.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I wish I lived closer to you... I could come over evenings and help you!  I KNOW how wurds words are spilled spelled... I could do a good job for you...  Brendan can keep his ol' Ms. Pringleshnipps... we don't need her.


Believe me, Miss Miller, Miss Meredith would not come over and vacuum for you. I tried to get her to come and clean out my chiminea and she told me something about sticks or sticking things in... ears? Or what was that, Miss Meredith?


----------



## kellyabell

mamiller said:


> The first draft of Victory Cove is complete. Now I'm in the "what was I thinking when I typed that?" phase of editing. As you point out...the day job does indeed hamper the progress. If I had all the time in the world, I could release about six books that are complete, but in need of editing. But alas, time I have not. (I sound like Yoda)
> 
> I will keep plugging away.


Edit you shall do, Mistress Maureen! It's a stinky part of the process. I can't wait to read it! I just finished Widow's Tale and I am in love with Brett! What a sweetheart! I love Brett and Serena as characters. The story took some twists I didn't expect and didn't end the way I thought it would either! BRAVO, Maureen! Off to write my review on Amazon.


----------



## mamiller

Thank you sooooo much, Miss Kelly.  I got a 'BRAVO'    I never get 'Bravos'    Yeay, yeay!  Thank you!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

OK, then, how about a "Bravissimo!!"  or a "Oy! Oy!" or a "Whoopee!"  Let's get going on this new book.  I've run out of things to say... I know that's hard to believe


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> OK, then, how about a "Bravissimo!!" or a "Oy! Oy!" or a "Whoopee!" Let's get going on this new book. I've run out of things to say... I know that's hard to believe


I agree with Brendan... we NEED another book! We all do!  NO pressure Ms. Miller, just know that that is what I asked my hubby for Christmas... Ms. Miller's new book! Oh... yeah, he is on here too, just a lurker pretty much though. But he's on the lookout for your next book.  No pressure... of course.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I agree with Brendan... we NEED another book! We all do!  NO pressure Ms. Miller, just know that that is what I asked my hubby for Christmas... Ms. Miller's new book! Oh... yeah, he is on here too, just a lurker pretty much though. But he's on the lookout for your next book.  No pressure... of course.


Do I get a vote? Can I also cast mine for a new book? Almost finished with Rogue Wave and LOVING it!


----------



## mamiller

SongbirdVB said:


> Do I get a vote? Can I also cast mine for a new book? Almost finished with Rogue Wave and LOVING it!


Cast-away, Miss Songbird , I'm happy to oblige!

I'm so glad you're loving Rogue Wave. Here's my cameo appearance in the book.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> Cast-away, Miss Songbird , I'm happy to oblige!
> 
> I'm so glad you're loving Rogue Wave. Here's my cameo appearance in the book.


Looks like you grew a little since your last cameo... and whadya do with your wings?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

I saaaad... are you ignoring me Ms. Miller? Or is that job keeping you away from US!


----------



## mamiller

So sorry, Miss Merry.  I was working on Victory Cove last night and fell asleep with my nose on the 'B' on the keyboard.  So Victory Cove goes something like this now:

    Neither spoke.  The exchange was much more vivid without words to divest it.  Megan stood at the door, much like the first time he saw her.  An oversized sweater made her appear vulnerable, while her fingers clutched the doorframe with a tenacity that pained him.  But, this time her free hand was wrapped around the barrel of an automatic weapon. bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Hey!  What's wrong with B's.  I like B's.  Think of all the good things that start with B:  Bread, Brendan, Baklava, Beer, Brendan, Butter Beans, Butterscotch, Brendan, Batter Fried, Brendan, Bluebell Ice Cream, Betty Crocker, Brendan, Brownies, Buttercream Frosting, Brendan, Brendan's Books, Brendan's Blogs, Brendan's jokes, Brendan's comments, Brendan, Betty Boop, Ballistas, Belly flops, Brendan, Better, Best, Brendan, Braggadocio, Brett Murphy... HEY!!! How did HE get in here?! Oh, yeah, it's Miss Miller's thread.  I forgot.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> So sorry, Miss Merry. I was working on Victory Cove last night and fell asleep with my nose on the 'B' on the keyboard. So Victory Cove goes something like this now:
> 
> Neither spoke. The exchange was much more vivid without words to divest it. Megan stood at the door, much like the first time he saw her. An oversized sweater made her appear vulnerable, while her fingers clutched the doorframe with a tenacity that pained him. But, this time her free hand was wrapped around the barrel of an automatic weapon. bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## vikingwarrior22

SongbirdVB said:


> Do I get a vote? Can I also cast mine for a new book? Almost finished with Rogue Wave and LOVING it!


ma miller I also need a new booook (its close to Halloween what can I say) as Brendan and Ms. Merry have said so no rest for ye lassie


----------



## mamiller

Ohhh, the pressure, Mr. VW    I am typing feverishly, and yes indeed, there might even be a ghost in Victory Cove, but Halloween is mere days away    
Can I negotiate for Thanksgiving  I hear 'Stung' is baking a cake in the shape of a turkey.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Well, I'll allow Thanksgiving, but will the ghost be a Pilgrim?  Perhaps a Pilgrim's Pride?  Oh, mayhap you do not have Pilgrim's Pride poultry up your way and my little pun was wasted?  But yes, the cake turned out quite well, but when Stung tried to stuff it with gizzards, oysters and livers, something happened to the ambience in the room, you know?  Anyway, I warned him not to use the Duncan Hines Orange Supreme mix!!  Too much eggnog in the batter.  I guess you can tell that holiday cooking gets pretty crazy around here.  Puglet is actually trying to make a pudding in the shape of Victory Cove.  She got the idea whilst watching Master and Commander, one of her favorite holiday movies.  Guess you had to be there... Galapagos, Victory Cove... close, eh?


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Brendan Carroll said:


> Well, I'll allow Thanksgiving, but will the ghost be a Pilgrim? Perhaps a Pilgrim's Pride? Oh, mayhap you do not have Pilgrim's Pride poultry up your way and my little pun was wasted? But yes, the cake turned out quite well, but when Stung tried to stuff it with gizzards, oysters and livers, something happened to the ambiance in the room, you know? Anyway, I warned him not to use the Duncan Hines Orange Supreme mix!! Too much eggnog in the batter. I guess you can tell that holiday cooking gets pretty crazy around here. Puglet is actually trying to make a pudding in the shape of Victory Cove. She got the idea whilst watching Master and Commander, one of her favorite holiday movies. Guess you had to be there... Galapagos, Victory Cove... close, eh?


Brendan lad stay out the ride will you...me an mamiller were having a conversation as it were...mamiller Thanksgiving would be great lassie...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Oh?  Well, I've known Miss Miller for years... well, it seems like it and you were talking about cakes, weren't you?   That makes it my business because any cake talk is related to me... me... me... I love cake!!


----------



## Splamoree

Maureen, I am happy to say, I have completed this wonderful book and have posted a review on Amazon.com.  It was a very good read and I look forward to other stories.  I think it would be a pleasure to meet you as well  .  Coming to Vegas any time soon?  LOL


----------



## mamiller

Mr. Sean, thank you soooooo much! I don't think it would be wise for me to be in Vegas during football season. I'd be too tempted to bet on the Buccaneers. 

Mr. Brendan and Mr. Warrior, here it is...Stung's masterpiece.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Stung is quite pleased to have his work published on your thread, Miss Miller.  He said "erekjg, skjkjlk;ihwhgk". That's Viking for "It is with the deepest gratitude that I come to you with helmet in hand and bow on one knee before your exalted imminence to beg you to allow me to express my joy and my elation at having found favor in your sight.  I drink a toast in your honor."


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Brendan Carroll said:


> Stung is quite pleased to have his work published on your thread, Miss Miller. He said "erekjg, skjkjlk;ihwhgk". That's Viking for "It is with the deepest gratitude that I come to you with helmet in hand and bow on one knee before your exalted imminence to beg you to allow me to express my joy and my elation at having found favor in your sight. I drink a toast in your honor."


Brendan and mamiller, Brendan has misspoken when he translated Stung's words "erekjg, skjkjlk;ihwhgk". Brendan missed the schwa e on the end of *skjkjlk*, its correct spelling is with *skjkjlke'* which changes the sentence to "It is with deepest happiness that I come to you with broadsword in hand and force you to one knee before my exalted presence, to have you express your joy at the chance that you might find favor in my sight...I will drink a toast to your memory". Ms Miller where did you find the photo off my jr. prom date? Ohhh the fond memories...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Don't be scaring everyone, Mr. VW.  I was trying to soften Stung's image a bit.  He has been wanting to be a character in Miss Miller's up-coming book.  How about it, Miss Miller?


----------



## mamiller

If I can hire Mr. VW to translate his native tongue. Do you think it's possible for Stung the merciless to be in a _romance_? What's he going to do, throw my heroine over his shoulder and make her watch as he bakes cake

Mr. VW, nice plumage on your jr. prom date


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Stung is very romantic.  He would capture your heroine and whisk her away in his viking ship.  If he had a lovely little lady to bake for him, maybe he wouldn't be Stung, the Merciless.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

mamiller i would gladly translate anything you need translated or transfered or transfixed to name a few trans things... I lost my prom date to Stung as a matter of fact he wooed her with his creme cheese frosting...


----------



## mamiller

In the spirit of Halloween I thought I'd post a scene from WIDOW'S TALE where Serena wonders if her ghost is truly a _ghost._

Alan-still alive?

The thought rolled in Serena's head, inciting an attack of lightheadedness. Would he do this? Would he be malicious enough to drive her towards the brink of madness? Prey on her vulnerability at a time of such despair?

Alan, alive.

Was that such a startling revelation? Hadn't she felt him all along? Wasn't that why she sought the cliffs each night, hoping for closure?

"Yes," Serena choked. "Yes, he could do this."

Strong fingers touched Serena's jaw, dragging her from anguish. In the candlelight Brett's features were eclipsed, but his touch stole through her.

"Look at me." Brett's other hand reached up to cup her face, his thumb gently tracing it.

"Serena, you're not safe. I know what Alan's capable of, and I know when he's got it out for someone, he'll carry it out to the end. We've got to go to the police."

Serena laughed. "And say what? A corpse is chasing me?"


----------



## SongbirdVB

Brendan Carroll said:


> Stung is very romantic. He would capture your heroine and whisk her away in his viking ship. If he had a lovely little lady to bake for him, maybe he wouldn't be Stung, the Merciless.


Not sure which book Stung is in, but as soon as I finish the book I'm currently reading I'm starting the first Red Cross of Gold book. The KB authors are keeping me busy!

Still impatient for Victory Cove though, b's and all!


----------



## mamiller

Sorry to keep you busy, Miss Songbird.  You're going to LOVE the Red Cross of Gold. Mark Andrew will keep you on your toes.

As far as Victory Cove...it's getting there. Here's the opening paragraph just as a show of faith! 

"You're hiding from me, Margaret."

Megan clutched the phone and slid down to her knees, the tremors in her limbs rendering them useless.

"It's only a matter of time." His voice had the sinister resonance of an executioner uttering the words, _any last requests_?

Cradled in Megan's lap, the Glock felt heavy against her thigh as uncooperative fingers gripped the handle.

"You can't live, Margaret."

Those raspy words incited a very obliging finger to loop through the trigger.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> Sorry to keep you busy, Miss Songbird.  You're going to LOVE the Red Cross of Gold. Mark Andrew will keep you on your toes.
> 
> As far as Victory Cove...it's getting there. Here's the opening paragraph just as a show of faith!
> 
> "You're hiding from me, Margaret."
> 
> Megan clutched the phone and slid down to her knees, the tremors in her limbs rendering them useless.
> 
> "It's only a matter of time." His voice had the sinister resonance of an executioner uttering the words, _any last requests_?
> 
> Cradled in Megan's lap, the Glock felt heavy against her thigh as uncooperative fingers gripped the handle.
> 
> "You can't live, Margaret."
> 
> Those raspy words incited a very obliging finger to loop through the trigger.


"GREAT SCOT! Wot th' divvil is this poor, dear Megan gurl up ta with oll th' bloomin' foire power? Does she need a 'elpin' 'and, lassie? Faith and begorrah! She moight need a bit o' magick t' get 'er out o' this peat bog! P'raps she shouldna answered th' blinkin' phoone?!" Grumble, grumble, grumble, mumble *goes off to laboratory and slams door*. Door reopens and a muffled voice shouts from the cellar "And I'll tell ye anoother thing, Missy, if this is th' furst paragraph, then I daresay thot th' Cove looks moighty promising!"


----------



## SongbirdVB

Brendan Carroll said:


> "GREAT SCOT! Wot th' divvil is this poor, dear Megan gurl up ta with oll th' bloomin' foire power? Does she need a 'elpin' 'and, lassie? Faith and begorrah! She moight need a bit o' magick t' get 'er out o' this peat bog! P'raps she shouldna answered th' blinkin' phoone?!" Grumble, grumble, grumble, mumble *goes off to laboratory and slams door*. Door reopens and a muffled voice shouts from the cellar "And I'll tell ye anoother thing, Missy, if this is th' furst paragraph, then I daresay thot th' Cove looks moighty promising!"


YEAH! What HE said!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

mamiller said:


> any last requests[/i]?
> 
> Cradled in Megan's lap, the Glock felt heavy against her thigh as uncooperative fingers gripped the handle.
> 
> "You can't live, Margaret."
> 
> Those raspy words incited a very obliging finger to loop through the trigger.


reads easy on the eyes mamiller...waiting with Texas toast breath


----------



## vikingwarrior22

*LOOOOK* is that viking ship out in the cove!!!!


----------



## mamiller

Well first, Mr. VW...you made me hungry with the Texas Toast.    But a Viking Ship!!!! Aye...now that would truly mean there'd be ghosts in my book.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I like Texas Toats, before I even knew I liked it, I liked it.  But Vikings in the Cove would be like having the in-laws over.... indefinitely!  Look out!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Ms. Miller, I am soooo confoooosed...What was VW & Brendan talking about? Texas Toast breath?... Is that garlic toast? Or Texas toast grilled cheese breath or... or... or whaaaaaaat?  Texans are confoosing me all night! Glad my DH is from N'Awlins!


----------



## mamiller

No wonder you're confused, Miss Merry.  You see, it's actually a rare recipe.  Texas Toast for Vikings.  It's toast appended to the end of a very large drumstick, and though it has the name "Texas" in it, it's a very popular Icelandic cuisine.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> No wonder you're confused, Miss Merry. You see, it's actually a rare recipe. Texas Toast for Vikings. It's toast appended to the end of a very large drumstick, and though it has the name "Texas" in it, it's a very popular Icelandic cuisine.


Ooooooohhhh....


----------



## mamiller

WIDOW'S TALE







is now available for $1.99 to meet it's Smashwords price.

Danger. Romance. Maybe a ghost. Maybe a mug of beer. No viking ships.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

_WHERE_ have you beeeen?!


----------



## mamiller

Well, Miss Merry, truth be told, I was walking to the mailbox when a gnome popped out of the bushes and said, "Lassy, do you have a coin I can borrow, someone dropped a scratch-off lottery ticket and I want to see if I won."  I went to hand the gnome a nickle when he grabbed me by the wrist and yanked so hard I fell into the bushes...only the bushes were camouflage for an underground passageway.  He hauled me into that and before I knew it, I was surrounded by gnomes all asking for coins.  Frantically I said I had no more coins, which really set them off.  There's nothing worse than a pack of angry gnomes.  They took my hair and wound it around my head like a blindfold and they sat me down and made me listen to them sing "We are the Champions" for what seemed like days until they finally released me, but I wandered aimlessly on account of my hairfold and all, and just finally found my way back home...

...well, you asked


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> Well, Miss Merry, truth be told, I was walking to the mailbox when a gnome popped out of the bushes and said, "Lassy, do you have a coin I can borrow, someone dropped a scratch-off lottery ticket and I want to see if I won." I went to hand the gnome a nickle when he grabbed me by the wrist and yanked so hard I fell into the bushes...only the bushes were camouflage for an underground passageway. He hauled me into that and before I knew it, I was surrounded by gnomes all asking for coins. Frantically I said I had no more coins, which really set them off. There's nothing worse than a pack of angry gnomes. They took my hair and wound it around my head like a blindfold and they sat me down and made me listen to them sing "We are the Champions" for what seemed like days until they finally released me, but I wandered aimlessly on account of my hairfold and all, and just finally found my way back home...
> ...well, you asked


Hmmmmmm....  Yes, Ms. Miller... I did!  You can tell you read Brendan's books,


Spoiler



'cept his he has a mound in a field that is the gateway to the Underworld where faeries and and hobgoblins and dybukkym (or something like that) live...


 did ya fall asleep a'readin' the RCG series?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Don't be silly, Ms. Melly, I mean don't be merry, Miss Smelly. Miss Miller is telling the honest-to-God truth. I had the exact same thing happen to me! Except they wrapped a two-by-four around my head and made me listen to


Spoiler



John Kerry


 talk about global warming for fifteen minutes. It was horrible. Gnomes are to be avoided at all costs and don't ever fall for that Traveling Gnome on TV. He's made of cement.


----------



## mamiller

WIDOW'S TALE  made it onto the Barnes and Noble site.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

I have two (2) people...please note I did not call them friends I do not want or need friends,it almost makes me feel bad when I pillage them.I thought I felt bad about pillageing but I figured out it was gas...anyrate I told those two (2) about the book being available at BnN have a good weekend


----------



## mamiller

Thank you, Mr. VW!  If you recall, I said Mark Andrew gets all the women, but you did the _hard _ work by pillaging!

Be on the lookout for gnomes asking you for coins for scratch-off lottery tickets!!! Don't trust them, sir!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Hey, Miss Miller, I was reading about gnomes yesterday and there's this fellow in Iceland who teaches a college level course in faeries and he said that gnomes are only 6" tall.  So you will need to be looking underneath things for them and also try not to step on them because I think that brings bad luck, especially to the gnomeses.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

mamiller said:


> Thank you, Mr. VW!  If you recall, I said Mark Andrew gets all the women, but you did the _hard _ work by pillaging!
> 
> Be on the lookout for gnomes asking you for coins for scratch-off lottery tickets!!! Don't trust them, sir!


Pillaged a shop full of these little fellas they were a big disapointment no blood or gore when we whacked them ...Mark only gets the ones that are far inland away from coves as it were


----------



## mamiller

Good pillaging, my friend. And speaking of _coves_ , VICTORY COVE will be out in time for Christmas! At least now I'll have something to give my family for Christmas. Boy I'm cheap!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> Good pillaging, my friend. And speaking of _coves_ , VICTORY COVE will be out in time for Christmas! At least now I'll have something to give my family for Christmas. Boy I'm cheap!


Can I be in your family? I want a copy!


----------



## mamiller

If you're Ukranian, habitually late for social functions, keep your Christmas decorations up too long and collect coffee-can lids, then you're in my family.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> If you're Ukranian, habitually late for social functions, keep your Christmas decorations up too long and collect coffee-can lids, then you're in my family.


Hmmmm... maybe I AM then!  You're Ukranian? I did not know that!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Ms. Miiiiiiiillllllllllerrrrrr?! where r you??


----------



## mamiller

Here I come to save the day...and Mighty Mouse is on his way........ 

It's been awhile since I've had any slices of WIDOW'S TALE on here. So here's a slice. 

"Are you okay?" He whispered. 
With a feeble smile, Serena managed, "Do I look it?"
No, she didn't. Serena's lips were blue, her skin pallid, and her breathing seemed too shallow to suit him, but she resisted his hold and attempted to sit up.
"Lay down," Brett ordered. "You have nowhere you need to be right now. Just rest."
Anxious, Serena's glance searched the living room. "How do you know what needs to be done?" She argued. "I have plenty of things that have to be addressed right now. I need to turn on more lights."
"They can wait," Brett challenged, but released his grip on Serena's arm.
"Please," Serena sat up fully, facing off with him. 
Serena's eyes dropped to Brett's lips for a split second before she continued in hushed urgency. "Please, Brett, let me get up, I have to-I have to-" she stammered, "it's dark in here."
Brett stayed fixed, his arm across the back of the loveseat, a physical barricade that prevented Serena from rising. He studied the warm glow of the antique lantern, and the blaze of the fireplace. The lighting was nearly intimate. 
_Perhaps she was right. Maybe they needed more lights. _ Brett's eyes returned to Serena's face. 
"There's enough." His voice was husky.
"No." 
Serena touched his arm as if to cast it aside, and froze when a footfall sounded behind her. 
Brett's head snapped. He searched the shadows beyond Serena. Heavy footsteps paced across the floorboards, pausing as if indecisive what trek to take-then resumed with determination towards the front door.
"What the hell?" 
Jumping up to intersect the path of the intruder, Brett heard the steady tread before him. Then as if the figure passed directly through his body, the steps continued past Brett, out the open doorway.
"Stay right there!" He yelled over his shoulder while plunging through the door. 
The wind slammed it shut behind him.
Serena clutched her arms about her. She stared at the door, willing it to open again. She willed Brett to return and not leave her alone for the next ghost. Its chilling cries were more haunting than the doleful steps of a man she could not mourn.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> If you're Ukranian, habitually late for social functions, keep your Christmas decorations up too long and collect coffee-can lids, then you're in my family.


I hear rumors that Miss Merry fits the above description perfectly. In fact, when I was out looking at Christmas decorations last year I saw a house in her neighborhood with yard decorations made of coffee can lids. She might actually be closer than you think!  (I also saw an empty schnapp's bottle lying near her car door which was left open in the pouring rain!!)


----------



## vikingwarrior22

mamiller looking good in da hood the books going be big.  I pillaged a couple of them coffee can lids this past month gonna give them out to me crew as desert trays (being smaller than plates I can cut back on the portions...I do not care for tubby pillagers) and Brendan was it the bottle that was left open or her door ...she has been known to leave her car windows and herself open in the rain


----------



## mamiller

Ahhh...Mr. VW, are you Ukranian?  

I never even thought to say that WIDOW'S TALE is kind of a Thanksgiving-ey book.  Hahaha...well, it has a big Thanksgiving dinner in it, if that counts.  I reckon nothing about romance, murder or ghosts fits in with the Thanksgiving theme...perhaps that's why I didn't mention it.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> Ahhh...Mr. VW, are you Ukranian?
> 
> I never even thought to say that WIDOW'S TALE is kind of a Thanksgiving-ey book. Hahaha...well, it has a big Thanksgiving dinner in it, if that counts. I reckon nothing about romance, murder or ghosts fits in with the Thanksgiving theme...perhaps that's why I didn't mention it.


Hey! I forgot it IS a Thanksgiving book!  _*I*_ shoulda mentioned that earlier!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I wonder where Miss Miller went?  You are truly missed on the boards.  Please come back, it's going to snow here tomorrow.


----------



## mamiller

Brendan Carroll said:


> I wonder where Miss Miller went? You are truly missed on the boards. Please come back, it's going to snow here tomorrow.


hmmm...does that mean you're looking for me to shovel?? 

I apologize...I've been working hard, but I'll give you a little blurb on Victory Cove *COMING SOON*! 

_It started out with a cryptic letter from a woman who after thirty-five years of silence came forward to identify herself as Jake Grogan's mother. So began Jake's trek to the small Maine coastal village of Victory Cove, where he was instructed to locate Wakefield House and meet Estelle Wakefield, his grandmother. Jake found the house on the outermost crag of the ocean, but the woman who answered the door was not elderly; she was young, attractive, and not at all congenial.

Megan Summers thought that she was safe in this remote location. For a year she hid in seclusion, preparing herself for the battle ahead, but today a stranger appeared on her doorstep. Was he it? Was he her executioner?

Jake Grogan came to Victory Cove to discover his past. Megan Summers came to Victory Cove to escape hers. Their lives collide, and neither will be the same. _


----------



## vikingwarrior22

mamiller said:


> Ahhh...Mr. VW, are you Ukranian?
> 
> I never even thought to say that WIDOW'S TALE is kind of a Thanksgiving-ey book. Hahaha...well, it has a big Thanksgiving dinner in it, if that counts. I reckon nothing about romance, murder or ghosts fits in with the Thanksgiving theme...perhaps that's why I didn't mention it.


mamiller I do have some Ukrainian blood on my dish towel where I got some of it way back when me n the crew pillaged one of there tiny silly little boats...and all of the above fits in where you need it to...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> hmmm...does that mean you're looking for me to shovel??
> 
> I apologize...I've been working hard, but I'll give you a little blurb on Victory Cove *COMING SOON*!
> 
> _It started out with a cryptic letter from a woman who after thirty-five years of silence came forward to identify herself as Jake Grogan's mother. So began Jake's trek to the small Maine coastal village of Victory Cove, where he was instructed to locate Wakefield House and meet Estelle Wakefield, his grandmother. Jake found the house on the outermost crag of the ocean, but the woman who answered the door was not elderly; she was young, attractive, and not at all congenial.
> 
> Megan Summers thought that she was safe in this remote location. For a year she hid in seclusion, preparing herself for the battle ahead, but today a stranger appeared on her doorstep. Was he it? Was he her executioner?
> 
> Jake Grogan came to Victory Cove to discover his past. Megan Summers came to Victory Cove to escape hers. Their lives collide, and neither will be the same. _


Gosh, I was beginning to wonder what had happened to you and wondered if the ghost of turkeys past had grabbed you and dragged down to the underworld! But yes, I will be needing you to come by with your shovel tomorrow night and wear something warm. It's suppose to get down to twenty tomorrow night after snowing all day tomorrow! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!  (Those cheeks are chapped, not embarrassed. ) Oh, yeah and bring your own shovel because I don't have one....


----------



## mamiller

vikingwarrior22 said:


> mamiller I do have some Ukrainian blood on my dish towel where I got some of it way back when me n the crew pillaged one of there tiny silly little boats...and all of the above fits in where you need it to...


Mr. VW...you pillaged my people!?!?!  


Brendan Carroll said:


> Gosh, I was beginning to wonder what had happened to you and wondered if the ghost of turkeys past had grabbed you and dragged down to the underworld!


Well, Mr. Carroll, ask Mr. VW...if I'm afraid of chicken bullion cubes, imagine how much turkeys terrify me! Of course I've been laying low!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Yes in a nice way...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Yes in a nice way...


Yeah, of course you did. You ask them first, right? Like "Oh, hello old chaps, mind if we pillage your village? Hip, hip, huzzah and all that."


----------



## vikingwarrior22

fer sure... after we wacked off a leg or two they seemed to understand what it was about we were doing... redistributing the wealth strictly following guidelines set down by the current Obama policy


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Oh WHERE... oh where... has our Ms. Miller Gooooonnnnne... oh where.... oh where.... could she beeeeee?


----------



## mamiller

I'm trying _trying_ _trying_ for a Christmas release of Victory Cove. I'm waiting to hear if I made Santa's "good" list (and I'm not talking about Santa Turkey..he's a strange bird. )

Here is a sneak peak at the cover


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> I'm trying _trying_ _trying_ for a Christmas release of Victory Cove. I'm waiting to hear if I made Santa's "good" list (and I'm not talking about Santa Turkey..he's a strange bird. )
> 
> Here is a sneak peak at the cover


Your cover is not clickable for us visuallay impaired Santa Turkeys, Miss Miller. I put on my contacts and my glasses and my sunglasses to get a better view but then it looked like something from one of my numerous recurring nightmares about bridges!!  Can you give me a bigger, better look at it? I know, I know, it's all about meeeeeeee!


----------



## mamiller

Brendan Carroll said:


> Your cover is not clickable for us visuallay impaired Santa Turkeys, Miss Miller. I put on my contacts and my glasses and my sunglasses to get a better view but then it looked like something from one of my numerous recurring nightmares about bridges!!  Can you give me a bigger, better look at it? I know, I know, it's all about meeeeeeee!


  I actually purposely put the little cover on there, because I thought the big one would be too obnoxious 

...but since you asked ...


----------



## angelad

Maureen,

cover looks good.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> I actually purposely put the little cover on there, because I thought the big one would be too obnoxious
> 
> ...but since you asked ...


Thank you so much, Miss Miller. That really does look good. Not at all like my squinting referenced (please see the picture on my Assassin's thread to understand what I thought I was looking at.)   Ooooops, couldn't bump any of my threads. Too soon, will have to post the picture here. Sorry, but you must see the difference. It's amazing.









So now I'll go and quote your comment again so this doesn't detract from your post.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> I actually purposely put the little cover on there, because I thought the big one would be too obnoxious
> 
> ...but since you asked ...


Here you go.


----------



## mamiller

Firstly, thank you, Angelad  
Secondly, Brendan, how'd you find my first rendition for the cover I was going to use it but no one owns a motorcycle in Victory Cove.  It's too cold.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> Firstly, thank you, Angelad
> Secondly, Brendan, how'd you find my first rendition for the cover I was going to use it but no one owns a motorcycle in Victory Cove. It's too cold.


You're a real sport, Miss Miller.  You know I had a friend that was telling myself and a couple of young ladies a tale one time about riding his bike up to Dallas. He'd left in a hurry and hadn't taken the time to dress properly for a long bike ride. Well, you have to understand my friend is almost as old as me and a bit country-fried to boot. So he says "I made a terrible mistake riding all the way to Dallas just wearing


Spoiler



a pair of thongs


. I like to froze to death!" You can imagine his chagrin when our two lovely companions burst out laughing and then proceded to tell him that they are called flip-flops in this day and age.


----------



## Adele

How inviting - I want to go there!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Brendan Carroll said:


> Here you go.


Looking good ...now story up lassie


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Adele said:


> How inviting - I want to go there!


Adele which photo the one posted by Brendan I think was down Galveston Texas from that last big storm they had a while back. while the mamillers one does not have any axes or blood or smoke from pillaging...


----------



## Adele

I was referring to the "Real" book cover, but I must admit the other one is charming as well.  I would take heed to the warning though.


----------



## mamiller

Mr. VW...you aren't looking hard enough, my friend.  On that boat...the closest one, there's a guy in a Viking horned helmet.  Do you see him now?  He's got an axe in one hand and a beer in the other.   It's possible...just possible he could be drunk, but he could also be preparing a seige on Victory Cove!!!   

And thank you, Miss Adele!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Bud Wheat yes I saw the trail of foam aft of the second boat from the first...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Bud Wheat yes I saw the trail of foam aft of the second boat from the first...


I'm a Little Rascals fan, too, Mr. VW! I remember Budwheat and Spunky and Barley. Yeah, yeah go figure that one out, Mr. Viking Warrior. Miss Miller? You need to come back here and rescue your thread before it's too late.


----------



## mamiller

I found an interesting thing on Barnes and Noble's site...apparently WIDOW'S TALE has a new cover. 

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Widows-Tale/Maureen-A-Miller/e/2940000696729


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> I found an interesting thing on Barnes and Noble's site...apparently WIDOW'S TALE has a new cover.
> 
> http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Widows-Tale/Maureen-A-Miller/e/2940000696729


Great Scot!! You certainly know how to surprise and intrigue people, Miss Miller. I wonder how that happened? I'm going to check mine out.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

obama er I mean Olebumer at work


----------



## Adele

How strange.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Not strange for Mr. VW.  You obviously don't know, Miss Adele, that Viking Warrior has his own special language: the Language of the Norseman... a distinct, but rarely heard dialect of Vikish. His below comment could be and I say _could_ be because I am no expert in Vikish, but it might mean that he likes Bama brand jams and jellies OR he might be saying that he is on his way to Alabama with a banjo on his knee (which I heard on good authority that he fairly well destroyed on yonder night past). However, these translations could be entirely wrong and he might be referring to the Great Olebumer, which is an obscure name for the Norse God of Blunder: Olli Bummer. I'm just saying....


----------



## mamiller

I think Miss Adele was referring to my Martin Luther King book cover  

I think it was a good sales pitch.  I could have brought in a completely eclectic mix of readers to WIDOW'S TALE

but alas, my trusty lighthouse is back on the cover.


----------



## Adele

mamiller said:


> I think Miss Adele was referring to my Martin Luther King book cover
> 
> I think it was a good sales pitch. I could have brought in a completely eclectic mix of readers to WIDOW'S TALE
> 
> but alas, my trusty lighthouse is back on the cover.


You are correct - it was in fact the selection in book covers that suddenly appeared.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

mamiller said:


> I think Miss Adele was referring to my Martin Luther King book cover
> 
> I think it was a good sales pitch. I could have brought in a completely eclectic mix of readers to WIDOW'S TALE
> 
> but alas, my trusty lighthouse is back on the cover.


Thanks for including me in your electric group of readers  I purchased your new book for my dw and dgf for Christmas....STAND BACK THERES PLENTY OF MAMILLERS NEW BOOK TO GO ROUND ...good strong mamiller


----------



## mamiller

Thank you, Mr. VW!  I hope they like it.  Ya know...they did post "siege" sirens just outside the Victory Cove jetty.  I'm just warnin' ya sir.  You're going to have a battle on your hands!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> I think Miss Adele was referring to my Martin Luther King book cover
> 
> I think it was a good sales pitch. I could have brought in a completely eclectic mix of readers to WIDOW'S TALE
> 
> but alas, my trusty lighthouse is back on the cover.


Ohhh, I see. It's all about you, is it?  I thought she was referring to VW's language, but she was talking about YOUR BOOK COVER on YOUR THREAD... well, as much as I hate to admit it, Miss Miller, you're probably right as confirmed by Miss Adele's subsequent post.  BTW, I am currently enjoying Victory Cover muy mucho (that's Spanish for a whole bunch). Two mysteries for the price of one. How could anyone go wrong? Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Adele

So Mr. VW - how do you say Merry Christmas in Viking Warrior?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Miss Adele, I will have to answer for my good buddy, Mr. VW. He fell and hurt his knee and hasn't been able to get to his 'puter, so he sent me an email and asked me to fill in for him.  He said to tell you that in Vikingese (which is closely kin to Pekingnese), Merry Christmas is properly said:

    Vrolijke Kerstmis en Gelukkig Nieuwjaar!!!


----------



## Adele

Ok, now you need that software that includes a speaker I can click on that will "say" the words.


----------



## mamiller

It's been a long time since I've posted any snippets from WIDOW'S TALE. 

Conscious of the air stealing from her body, Serena felt a bout of vertigo that threatened to pitch her off the ledge. Echoes from her pounding heart muted Brett's words, but she saw his lips move. She couldn't stop to listen. She just wanted to run. Run fast and far from her ghosts. 
On a strangled cry she took flight.
"Serena!"
With each mounting stride, Brett's appeal grew more remote. Serena raced up the grassy hill, increasing the distance between them. All that was discernable now were her brief puffs of breath as she blindly climbed the sea cliff. 
_ Instinct. _ 
Serena ran on instinct. Clouds of moisture billowed from her lips into her eyes, while muscles pumped and groaned against mistreatment. Unconsciously, she aimed towards the soaring silhouette of Victory Cove's unmanned lighthouse. Racking sobs prevented her from advancing any further, though. Her knees folded and she fell headlong into the frozen pasture. 
The ground was hard and cold. Unforgiving. 
Serena's body writhed in pain across the brittle grass. She came to rest in a fetal position, her sobs hollow echoes. Agony tore through her, though little had to do with the fall. 
All at once, the tears stopped. Serena heard the distant sound of broken waves, and the roar of arctic winds. She felt so tired-so utterly drained. She was aware that if she slept here, she may never wake. 
Recognizing this fact, Serena closed her eyes.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Adele said:


> Ok, now you need that software that includes a speaker I can click on that will "say" the words.


Miss Adele, Mr. VW, whom I checked on this morning said to tell you that Microsoft did have such a program;however, they were banned from selling it in America, but if you take two very cold bottles of the beer of your choice and pour them down your throat as rapidly as possible (beer bong), you can sometimes speak Vikingese yourself.

I say that it's easy. It's pronounced exactly like it's spelled in English: 
Rollyjerk Kistamyknee in Gellyblatten Newjar!!!
(Vrolijke Kerstmis en Gelukkig Nieuwjaar!!!)
Oh, who is that posting snippets from _Widow's Tale _ on this thread? Oh, yeah!  Sorry Miss Miller!! Just trying to help a fiend... er, fiend... er, VW.

Great Book! BTW


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Brendan Carroll said:


> Miss Adele, Mr. VW, whom I checked on this morning said to tell you that Microsoft did have such a program;however, they were banned from selling it in America, but if you take two very cold bottles of the beer of your choice and pour them down your throat as rapidly as possible (beer bong), you can sometimes speak Vikingese yourself.
> 
> I say that it's easy. It's pronounced exactly like it's spelled in English:
> Rollyjerk Kistamyknee in Gellyblatten Newjar!!!
> (Vrolijke Kerstmis en Gelukkig Nieuwjaar!!!)
> Oh, who is that posting snippets from _Widow's Tale _ on this thread? Oh, yeah!  Sorry Miss Miller!! Just trying to help a fiend... er, fiend... er, VW.
> 
> Great Book! BTW


Adele, Brendan has been answering for me and my crew due to a recent fight with me galley floor...most painfull... made holding the beer bong hard as it were...and mamiller I unnerstan that this your thread and all does not detract from me an the crews thoughts that this is a grand book ...I am in touch enough with my manhood


Spoiler



my inner one Merry


 to like a well written book such as yours


----------



## mamiller

Mr. VW!!!!  So happy to see you back!  And just in time for Christmas!  Merry Christmas sir!  I'm glad Santa brought you a new floor!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

HO! HO! HO!  Meeeeeeeerry Christmas!!

  It snowed here yesterday and this is my first ever white Christmas.  AWESOME!!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Thank you mamiller...Yes the galley now has "kneewood" on it...


----------



## OliviaD

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Thank you mamiller...Yes the galley now has "kneewood" on it...


"Kneewood"? Did I miss something, VW22? Is that like a wainscoting?


----------



## mamiller

Yes, Miss Olivia, "Kneewood" is like wainscoating, but with padding.  You see, our dear friend, VikingWarrior is actually an olympic gymnast and he has taken to practicing backflips in his kitchen, and the 'kneewood' is just for any of those mistaken landings.


----------



## OliviaD

Thanks for explaining, Maureen.  I hear that Vikings suffered from the FDGB disease and that was what caused them to eventually stop raiding villages and building longboats.  LOL.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

mamiller said:


> Yes, Miss Olivia, "Kneewood" is like wainscoating, but with padding. You see, our dear friend, VikingWarrior is actually an olympic gymnast and he has taken to practicing backflips in his kitchen, and the 'kneewood' is just for any of those mistaken landings.


Thanks for explaining to the lady, mamiller... about half way into the book Victory Cove and I hope that these characters will show up down the road in another book ...Olivia has expressed an idea that me her an th' crew would coperate on book so now I am inviting you aboard as well I think we could all collasp on a series of Viking raider books...an we will bring a certain female along that shy of fluffy clouds


----------



## mamiller

Well...we could tell the tale of the Nordenstaat Vikings...  oh?  You've never heard of them?

Nordenstaat is a small suburb of Minneapolis.  Legend has it that thousands of years ago a small group of Vikings decsended from the great ice flow up north, and the iceflow overtook them, nestling them deep in the ground where they lived in a network of caves and survived off of some bizarre fungus growing on the walls.

Many descendants later, a rebel was born, named Bior.  Bior grew bored of the caves and took a select band of adventurous vikings and started digging upwards until he hit the light.  Bior was a learned man, and the first strange symbols he read in this new land of the sun, were I-35.  A viking ship with no sails and of such great speed, nearly plowed him and his men over with it's 18 wheels.    As Bior brushed off his fur, he looked up and there...larger than life...was a picture of his god, Thor.  The sign proclaimed Thor as the leader (or quarterback) of the Minnesota Vikings.

"Men, we must find, Thor."  He raised his hand, and to a loud roar, they charged after the 18-wheel ship.


----------



## OliviaD

mamiller said:


> Well...we could tell the tale of the Nordenstaat Vikings... oh? You've never heard of them?
> 
> Nordenstaat is a small suburb of Minneapolis. Legend has it that thousands of years ago a small group of Vikings decsended from the great ice flow up north, and the iceflow overtook them, nestling them deep in the ground where they lived in a network of caves and survived off of some bizarre fungus growing on the walls.
> 
> Many descendants later, a rebel was born, named Bior. Bior grew bored of the caves and took a select band of adventurous vikings and started digging upwards until he hit the light. Bior was a learned man, and the first strange symbols he read in this new land of the sun, were I-35. A viking ship with no sails and of such great speed, nearly plowed him and his men over with it's 18 wheels. As Bior brushed off his fur, he looked up and there...larger than life...was a picture of his god, Thor. The sign proclaimed Thor as the leader (or quarterback) of the Minnesota Vikings.
> 
> "Men, we must find, Thor." He raised his hand, and to a loud roar, they charged after the 18-wheel ship.


And once they caught up with the 18-wheel ship, they were all... 'thor'!!


----------



## mamiller

I know...   It's time to pour out the egg nog, right?  Good thing I didn't do too much writing over the holiday...gosh knows what crazy stuff I would have tossed out!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Whaaat?! Don't you dare pour out perfectly good egg nog!  It's OK when it's just a little turned, too, I've found.  We won't see it again for a year... well, eleven months til next Thanksgiving and anything could happen between now and then.  I mean, what if the nog factories go belly up?  What if they can't get their stimulus checks in time?  I know what you mean, Miss Miller.  I wrote some stuff that I threw out the next morning... er, quickly, quickly...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> Whaaat?! Don't you dare pour out perfectly good egg nog! It's OK when it's just a little turned, too, I've found. We won't see it again for a year... well, eleven months til next Thanksgiving and anything could happen between now and then. I mean, what if the nog factories go belly up? What if they can't get their stimulus checks in time?  I know what you mean, Miss Miller. I wrote some stuff that I threw out the next morning... er, quickly, quickly...


AND... we are all better off for it!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

OliviaD said:


> And once they caught up with the 18-wheel ship, they were all... 'thor'!!


*that was posed to be my punch-line* yer landluber...


----------



## mamiller

Mr. VW, I dressed up for WIDOW'S TALE on my blog.  If you get a chance, take a peek. http://maureenamiller.blogspot.com/


----------



## vikingwarrior22

mamiller that's "awwsome possum" and old viking war cry from far south Texas...I recognised you by your second leg it does sag a tad...between you and Brendan my tummy (old viking word) stays sore from laughin so much ...


Spoiler



and I have a hot tub I will fill with hot butter just fer you lassie


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Dear God, man!  I had to go to Ms. Miller's blog right away to see why in the world she would warrant such an invitation, but now I understand.    I advise all other readers to go to the blog as well and see what we (authors) are willing to do to show our devotion to our work!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Brendan Carroll said:


> Dear God, man! I had to go to Ms. Miller's blog right away to see why in the world she would warrant such an invitation, but now I understand.   I advise all other readers to go to the blog as well and see what we (authors) are willing to do to show our devotion to our work!


dear God, man, where is your mind? I just like lots of butter with my lobster... my crab... my shrimp scampi... my corn... bread... taters... uh, oh... got to go to current snackage...


----------



## mamiller

vikingwarrior22 said:


> mamiller that's "awwsome possum" and old viking war cry from far south Texas...I recognised you by your second leg it does sag a tad...


I'm still reeling over the fact that my second leg sags... 

I'm with you, Mr. Warrior. If I have a bowl of butter on the table, I will take everything on my plate and dip it in it, which will probably account for the early heart attack I'll most likely have!


----------



## OliviaD

mamiller said:


> I'm still reeling over the fact that my second leg sags...
> 
> I'm with you, Mr. Warrior. If I have a bowl of butter on the table, I will take everything on my plate and dip it in it, which will probably account for the early heart attack I'll most likely have!


Oh, Maureen, don't you worry about one leg sagging. When it gets to be four or five legs, a couple of arms, some knees, elbows, chins, etc... that's a different problem altogether.  And then if you rub a lot of butter on that leg, it'll probably be just fine.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> I'm still reeling over the fact that my second leg sags...
> 
> I'm with you, Mr. Warrior. If I have a bowl of butter on the table, I will take everything on my plate and dip it in it, which will probably account for the early heart attack I'll most likely have!


Wait! Ms. Miller! I am the butter hog at _my_ house. You mean you do that too! I eat butter in & on everything! My family laughs 'cause I put it on red beans & rice, on spaghetti & meatsauce...


----------



## mamiller

Along with me, here are a couple other candidates as 'extras' for WIDOW'S TALE. 


























Hey! Don't I recognize the guy in that last picture!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

OK, Miss Miller, I'm trying to watch the Cowboy/Eagles game and my pug is jumping up and down and howling and growling and snorting and finally I have to go and look at your thread because she says that there is something there I must see. Now she thinks there are going to be Pugs in your movies and she wants me to put in a good word for her. I must say she is an EXCELLENT actress. She's always acting like she has good sense!  She made me post this portrait. This is her good side...


----------



## vikingwarrior22

mamiller said:


> I'm still reeling over the fact that my second leg sags...
> 
> I'm with you, Mr. Warrior. If I have a bowl of butter on the table, I will take everything on my plate and dip it in it, which will probably account for the early heart attack I'll most likely have!


sometimes mamiller I get to regailing my crew with stories of past pillages that in excitment I have been seen to dip my butter rolls in the butter two or three times at a time ( I use to carry the little butter packs when we went pillagin, those silly Frenchees never seemed to have fresh butter on hand...) I love spray butter on my fake crab stuff and ears of corn


----------



## Brenda Carroll

The Skipper has been looking for this thread, wondering why this thread's author hasn't answered the witty riposte's (pardon the pun). The Skipper says "Something smells fishy! Great kippered herring! Where is Miss Miller?!"


----------



## mamiller

Alas, yes, I have been quiet on the board. So I should make some noise....









Mr Warrior, there is nothing wrong with carrying butter packs! or...gasp...sneaking a couple in your purse at the restaurant!  Of course, Vikings don't have purses. You could cram them up under your helmet, I reckon.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

mamiller said:


> Alas, yes, I have been quiet on the board. So I should make some noise....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Warrior, there is nothing wrong with carrying butter packs! or...gasp...sneaking a couple in your purse at the restaurant!  Of course, Vikings don't have purses. You could cram them up under your helmet, I reckon.


Only the best for me and the crew Rubbermaid storage containers ...keeps the salt water out ...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Maureen:

You and your novel Widow's Tale will be fetued in The Indie Spotlight this Thursday, February 4th. http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Ed Patterson


----------



## OliviaD

I hope I'm reading that last post right.   Congrats, Maureen.  I'm downloading that questionnaire today and hope to get in line to be featured on the Indie Spotlight as well.  We'll see if we can get some attention.


----------



## mamiller

Thanks Olivia    I hope they don't post my lobster picture.  

And thank you Ed and Greg for your hard work!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Come on down, Olivia. And when I post late at night, I type every other letter.   Old age and glaucoma does the rest.

Ed P


----------



## mamiller

From Webster's online dictionary.  

"Fueted" 
    to introduce, announce, foretell, etc.


----------



## OliviaD

No offense meant, Ed, I get that way without any justification at all... all too often.    I read a little article the other day that said the human mind can read things that are terribly misspelllled and with all sorts of missing letters because it (the human brain) ust flls in wht is not thre, so I often wonder why we edit and edit and edit and beat our own brains out when critics pick us to pieces, when all we have to do is have faith that the reader's brain will supply what the writer leaves out or vice versa. LOL.  It would save us a lot of trouble, wouldn't it?  So I say:  Let er rp ptato chp!


----------



## OliviaD

mamiller said:


> From Webster's online dictionary.
> 
> "Fueted"
> to introduce, announce, foretell, etc.


Oh, my, Maureen, I thought that was something altogether more odiferous. LOL! Thanx for the NFO.  The next time I fuet in public I won't feel so embarrassed! I can't believe I just said that.  I'll just say "Oh, BTW, Mr. King, have you fueted your new book yet?"


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, I am single sighted. If I was totally blind, I'd enjoy the great esteem accorded to Homer (and not Homer Simpson).   The less we see, the more we see. What do the Omitacaya say in Avatar - "I see you."

Ed Patterson


----------



## OliviaD

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Well, I am single sighted. If I was totally blind, I'd enjoy the great esteem accorded to Homer (and not Homer Simpson).  The less we see, the more we see. What do the Omitacaya say in Avatar - "I see you."
> 
> Ed Patterson


Stop showing off, Ed! The who in the what?! I really wanted to see that movie (pardon the pun  ) Is that pronounced like it's written? I though at first you were quoting one of your Indian words. I have a feeling that the "I see you." here is not the fun phrase it was when Granny used to say it. It sounds like it might be fairly ominous or perhaps portentious of things to come shortly?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Without getting off topic and with Ma Miller's permission, "I see you," which will become a household phrase now that Avatar has passed the 2.4 billion dollar mark, is pronounced almost like the Cherokee greeting "O-si-you - O SEE yo" The chief of the Omiticaya (E-tu-can) is played by Wes Sturdi, a full blood Cherokee actor. But to stay on topic, I believe at one time in his life, Wes ate lobster in Maine. Anything further and Betsy will show up with a full Na'vi headdress, because there is an Avatar thread.


Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Today's Feature at The Indie Spotlight

Maureen A. Miller - "Widow's Tale"

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## mamiller

Thank you again, Ed and Greg    Two thumbs up to both of you for all your hard work!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I read all about you on Indie Spotlight.  I didn't know you owned a saloon in Denver!!  Wow!  Whooda thunk it?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I read about both of you in The Indie Spotlight and I didn't know that Irish coffee was served to Lippizanner horses in Denver saloons.   I I've worked the upstair rooms in said saloons, and never heard so much as a "nay." 

Ed Patterson


----------



## OliviaD

Is that how Lippizaner is spelled?  I read your feature in the Indie Spotlight and wanted to let you know what a pretty picture that is of you!  Your poor Ukrainian Great-Grandmother must have had some good genes.   I wanted to tell everyone that Widow's Tale is exactly how you describe it.  An excellent escape to the rough and rocky coast of Maine with a bit of intrigue and suspense and a perfect love story that starts out as stormy as a Nor-easter.  I enjoyed the book immensely and am looking forward to reading the rest of your works and future works as well. Congrats, Maureen.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

I enjoyed your review and your photo I am going to put it up with the rest of the crews photos down at the post office...


----------



## mamiller

vikingwarrior22 said:


> I enjoyed your review and your photo I am going to put it up with the rest of the crews photos down at the post office...


You crack me up, Mr. VW.  I can just see our mugs down at the post office


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Well, Ms. Miller, I finally did it! I wrote a review for Widow's Tale... I do NOT like to do reviews, but this book... It got me! I hadda to write one for it. I gave it FIVE stars!


----------



## mamiller

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Well, Ms. Miller, I finally did it! I wrote a review for Widow's Tale... I do NOT like to do reviews, but this book... It got me! I hadda to write one for it. I gave it FIVE stars!


It means so much to me that you enjoyed it! Seriously, it means so much!!!!!!


----------



## OliviaD

I, too, have finished Widow's Tale and enjoyed it immensely.  A great romance even though I kept getting mad at Serena for putting Brett off.  I don't think I would have!   Anyhow, I have been having a hard time getting into Amazon for some reason to write a review.  I sign in and sign in and sign in and then every time I try to post the review, it wants me to sign in again.  Once my account gets straightened out, I'm going to write you a good review on there, Maureen.  Now, when are we going to see your next book?  Of course, I'm off to read Victory Cove now.


----------



## mamiller

You'all are going to bring tears to my eyes.....oops yep...now look what you've done. 

















Okay, so I don't know what this guy is doing, but he doesn't appear to be too upset.










Thank you, Miss Olivia.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Your eyes are leaking!!! Look out! No don't look out that might make it worse. Now you know I can't help being a


Spoiler



smart ass


. That little fellow at the bottom is playing with a toy called a 'clacker' that was very popular a few years ago and very, very noisy. I know because I had one of the annoying little things!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Thats what we use to send messages (its so hard to figure out the words because of the incessant clackings) to the other longboats in the fog


----------



## Brenda Carroll

You know what is so very sad, Miss Miller?   I can actually see Mr. VW in my head with his horn helmet on, standing at the helm of his longboat, wearing a bearskin cape and just a'clacking away in the the foggy fjord, hoping for an answer... I mean, what happened to tooting your viking horn, Mr. Warrior?  Did you lose it again in a game of pirate's dice?


----------



## mamiller

Morning everyone.  I've been very quiet on this thread, but I thought I'd drop a little blip from WIDOW'S TALE







here...

The room was frigid, the warmth of the fire upstairs long forgotten. Brett was conscious of Serena's fingers entwined with his as she guided them past the bank of windows into a short hall flanked by blackened chambers.

Doorways to the unknown.

In a whisper, Serena chronicled what each quarter represented.

"This is the den to the right, and on the left is a guest room, and towards the far end there, was-the bedroom."

Brett felt a stab of shame for resenting the happiness his brother once had, but Alan was foolish enough to damage a good thing.

Flashlight held aloft, Brett slipped ahead of Serena into the den. Erratic sweeps of the light dissected the darkness. In its scope, the flare encompassed bookshelves with threadlike cobwebs linked to the recessed ceiling. He swept the light over a desk adorned with a blotter, brass lamp, and photo of Serena and Alan. Brett scooped up the framed picture and heard Serena's startled gasp behind him. She too saw that the glass had been shattered, their faces obscured behind a web of jagged shards.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

mamiller said:


> Morning everyone.  I've been very quiet on this thread, but I thought I'd drop a little blip from WIDOW'S TALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here...
> 
> The room was frigid, the warmth of the fire upstairs long forgotten. Brett was conscious of Serena's fingers entwined with his as she guided them past the bank of windows into a short hall flanked by blackened chambers.
> 
> Doorways to the unknown.
> 
> In a whisper, Serena chronicled what each quarter represented.
> 
> "This is the den to the right, and on the left is a guest room, and towards the far end there, was-the bedroom."
> 
> Brett felt a stab of shame for resenting the happiness his brother once had, but Alan was foolish enough to damage a good thing.
> 
> Flashlight held aloft, Brett slipped ahead of Serena into the den. Erratic sweeps of the light dissected the darkness. In its scope, the flare encompassed bookshelves with threadlike cobwebs linked to the recessed ceiling. He swept the light over a desk adorned with a blotter, brass lamp, and photo of Serena and Alan. Brett scooped up the framed picture and heard Serena's startled gasp behind him. She too saw that the glass had been shattered, their faces obscured behind a web of jagged shards.


this line makes me think of an old girlfriend... The room was frigid, the warmth of the fire upstairs long forgotten...just put her name in place of room


----------



## vikingwarrior22

mamiller I am about to pm the rest of the gang and have them all write the first chapter and you can edit them and pick out the first one... then again maybe since there are four of us why not four chapter ones...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Hey VW! I heard you were back! AND here you are... Harassing my friend Maureen!  Again...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

vikingwarrior22 said:


> this line makes me think of an old girlfriend... The room was frigid, the warmth of the fire upstairs long forgotten...just put her name in place of room


I thought that was your girlfriend's name! Friggid Snellstinquer, if I'm not mistaken. She had a blonde mustache and one eye or have you forgotten? Or did you throw her over for the little beauty you met at last year's Oktoberfest?


----------



## vikingwarrior22

dis be true 'oweveer her nome was Frieden Eggshellerfrosty and my crew tossed her over after they herd youns have ben smoochering er as fer that beauytea you posted that olw Runeragroundshaus twin brother...


----------



## mistyd107

hi Miss Maureen!!!!!!! Hope all is well with you.

I realize I owe you some pics so here is one for now I'll post better ones when Miss Sierra is not in the mood to nap and actually cooperates with her momma  Sorry about quality they were taken with my iphone


----------



## mistyd107

a couple more after her nap 








and


----------



## mamiller

Hi Miss Misty!  I'm away for the weekend...attending a wedding.  But I popped onto KB and saw these lovely pictures!!!  Sierra is beautiful!!  She looks like an intelligent lady...and well rested!!!!    You've got a great partner there.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

we missed you mamiller... one of the crew lit a candle for you and nearly set fire to the sails, tis a trajettee twas...


----------



## mamiller

vikingwarrior22 said:


> we missed you mamiller... one of the crew lit a candle for you and nearly set fire to the sails, tis a trajettee twas...


Good thing it always rains or snows in Victory Cove. The sails won't burn very long.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Hey, Miss Miller.  Long time, no sea... pardon the pun.  Did the Viking Warrior tell you that he was coming to visit me at my new home?  He and his crew are going to sail up the river and do a little fishing.  We'll have to order in some pizza and Allagash and drink one for you. (Of course we will have to wait until he repairs his sails after the fire.)  BTW, are you getting in time in on your upcoming book "Fun in the Sun"... no wait, that was an Elvis Movie wasn't it? What was that title again?  Didn't it have to do with the romantic side of Aztec blood sacrifices? Just kidding...


----------



## mamiller

It's been awhile since I've posted any WIDOW'S TALE







scenes. Here we have Brett Murphy questioning one of the Maine locals (the loveable Harriet Morgan) about the disappearance of his brother.

"Ms. Morgan," he corrected. "He was my brother. I'm being told I will never see him again. No matter what he's done to hurt you, to hurt Serena, to hurt himself-he's still my brother. Please, can you remember anything about the afternoon he got on his boat?"

Harriett fidgeted in her seat, brushing lint off her corduroys.

"It was a shock to see him stroll into the shop." She started. "Serena told me he was away on business, but we all had our doubts."

_In other words you all sat around and gossiped over beer at O'Flanagans_, he thought.

"He wanted netting which was odd," Harriet continued, "and he bought a Gorilla Big Game hook, which was very odd. Alan wasn't really an angler. He had that boat for sport, more for show."

"Whoa, you're losing me here," Brett interrupted. "Gorilla hook?"

Harriet's chapped hand motioned towards a series of black chrome hooks mounted on the wall behind the counter, out of the consumer's reach. "Those are for catching the meanest fish you can find-usually used for shaahks."

"Sharks?" Brett echoed. "So my brother shows up after disappearing for two months and decides he wants to go fishing for sharks right in the middle of a raging storm?"
"When he set off, the storm wasn't here yet. Maybe he thought he was going to beat it?"

Brett found it odd that she didn't even react to his synopsis of that fateful afternoon. "And the police don't find any of this suspicious?"

"No offense, Mr. Murphy, but your brothah was a bit eccentric. He was very cagey about his work." Harriet arched a graying brow. "I mean he was into landholdings or something like that, right?"

"Something like that." Brett's ambiguous answer stemmed from his lack of knowledge. "Where did he keep his boat?"

Harriet hefted off the bench to approach a large bay window dissected by wooden grids. It overlooked the marina, where tarpaulin-swathed vessels bobbed up and down in the surf.

"On the end theah. Serena saw him pulling out that day and ran after him down the pier. She was yelling, trying to wave him back, but I don't think Alan even looked at her. He knew she was there, though."

Shaking her head, Harriet withdrew from the window and glanced at Brett.

"If you're looking for answers, Mr. Murphy, that's where you're going to find them."

Riveted by the sea, Brett did not answer.

"But," Harriet added, "She's less apt to give up information than I am."

Brett slanted a look at Harriet. "I find that hard to believe."


----------



## mamiller

I don't know what's up with Amazon, but WIDOW'S TALE







is only $1.59 right now and ROGUE WAVE







is only $1.49!  I guess Amazon determined I'm having a sale  Just waiting to see what happens with Victory Cove


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Cool! Mine are still the same price.  Are you in for the $2.99 price?  The 70% royalty is supposed to kick in this month for next month... what did I just say? Well, anyway, enjoy the sale.  I heard that you still get your same royalty even if Amazon reduces or discounts your prices.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hey, Miss Miller. Long time, no sea... pardon the pun. Did the Viking Warrior tell you that he was coming to visit me at my new home? He and his crew are going to sail up the river and do a little fishing. We'll have to order in some pizza and Allagash and drink one for you. (Of course we will have to wait until he repairs his sails after the fire.) BTW, are you getting in time in on your upcoming book "Fun in the Sun"... no wait, that was an Elvis Movie wasn't it? What was that title again? Didn't it have to do with the romantic side of Aztec blood sacrifices? Just kidding...


mamiller is fyi is workin on her 47th and 15th books part o and j thank you very much..by the by the workin name for book 11 is... what to do in case the break glass for fire is alreay broken or please wash hands before reading... and yes I did visit him and yes we drank a great deal (Bud Wheat) and talked about "our" trash novel


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Hey, Miss Miller, don't listen to him. He was the one drinking Bud Wheat. Sounded too much like Buckwheat to me and made me want to run off to IHOP for all you can eat pancakes. I was drinking... yes, you know it... Dos Equis....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Discounted now, Ma - Dotcha love it.

Ed Patterson


----------



## mamiller

Top o' da mornin' to ya'all!  I haven't posted any excerpts in awhile, so here goes....WIDOW'S TALE







only $1.59 on Amazon.

"So that was Brett Murphy?" She continued. "How long did he stay? Too long, huh? He's not bad on the eye, but temperament-wise he seems like a real


Spoiler



pisser


."

Serena hoisted herself up and accepted the fact that there would be no rest this morning. She reached for the coffee.

"He's understandably concerned about his brother."

_ Ever the voice of reason. So why was she losing her mind?_

"Hmmmph, he looked like he just wanted to pick a fight."

"Like his brother?" The words slipped before Serena could check them. She caught Rebecca's brow wrinkle.

"Alan never struck me as the hostile type." As if to confirm this, Rebecca glanced around the room for a picture of the man.

Serena followed her gaze until it landed on the silver-framed photo of their wedding. Alan Murphy's smile was handsome, his grip around her waist, possessive.
Serena clutched the mug with both hands and stared at the picture. To women in general, Alan Murphy could hide his dark side-so much so, that he was quite the charmer. It was only natural that Rebecca would succumb, but it still felt like a tiny stab of betrayal.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Hi Maureen,

I noticed in an earlier post you mentioned - three more days until I could post another excerpt - does that mean that a certain number of days need to pass between updates to your book thread? 

Thanks so much for the info!

Karen


----------



## mamiller

Karen Fenech said:


> Hi Maureen,
> 
> I noticed in an earlier post you mentioned - three more days until I could post another excerpt - does that mean that a certain number of days need to pass between updates to your book thread?
> 
> Thanks so much for the info!
> 
> Karen


Howdy Miss Karen! I know with the Author Snippet thread you can post an excerpt once a week, and I'm pretty certain that applies to the individual book threads (Betsy and Ann can clarify. If Betsy is wearing her Kindleboardometer hat, she's probably already sensed this message )


----------



## vwkitten

I just wanted to put a little note in here to say that ... well, I thought I'd ask forgiveness rather than permission... I can take it off if you don't like it but... I just love your book so much that I tacked the following into the end of Poor Unfortunate Souls (the third book in my PSI Consulting series)...

If You Liked Trish Lamoree, you may also like:

Widow’s Tale by Maureen Miller
Tempo Rubota: Stolen Time by Brendan Carroll


----------



## mamiller

vwkitten said:


> I just wanted to put a little note in here to say that ... well, I thought I'd ask forgiveness rather than permission... I can take it off if you don't like it but... I just love your book so much that I tacked the following into the end of Poor Unfortunate Souls (the third book in my PSI Consulting series)...
> 
> If You Liked Trish Lamoree, you may also like:
> 
> Widow's Tale by Maureen Miller
> Tempo Rubota: Stolen Time by Brendan Carroll


You're making me get teary-eyed Miss Trish.  You make my life a brighter place!  Thank you!


----------



## vwkitten

Is that a yes?  LOL


----------



## mamiller

It's a YES, and a thank you, and a feature role in the film version of Widow's Tale someday!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

Hi, Maureen

Haven't talked to you in a while, so I'm just saying hello. I've been way too busy lately. 

Glad to see that all of your books are doing so well!

Onward and upward! 

Nancy


----------



## mamiller

Here's a cheery little scene from WIDOW'S TALE to kick off the morning 

Conscious of the air stealing from her body, Serena felt a bout of vertigo that threatened to pitch her off the ledge. Echoes from her pounding heart muted Brett's words, but she saw his lips move. She couldn't stop to listen. She just wanted to run. Run fast and far from her ghosts.

On a strangled cry she took flight.

"Serena!"

With each mounting stride, Brett's appeal grew more remote. Serena raced up the grassy hill, increasing the distance between them. All that was discernible now were her brief puffs of breath as she blindly climbed the sea cliff.

_Instinct. _ Serena ran on instinct. Clouds of moisture billowed from her lips into her eyes, while muscles pumped and groaned against mistreatment. Unconsciously, she aimed towards the soaring silhouette of Victory Cove's unmanned lighthouse. Racking sobs prevented her from advancing any further. Her knees folded and she fell headlong into the frozen pasture.

The ground was hard and cold. Unforgiving.

Serena's body writhed in pain across the brittle grass. She came to rest in a fetal position, her sobs hollow echoes. Agony tore through her, though little had to do with the fall.

All at once, the tears stopped. Serena heard the distant sound of broken waves, and the roar of arctic winds. She felt so tired-so utterly drained. She was aware that if she slept here, she may never wake.

Recognizing this fact, she closed her eyes.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

ma thats one of my favorite scenes in your book I have been there with my crew and wished many a time that they would lay down and sleep...


----------



## mamiller

vikingwarrior22 said:


> ma thats one of my favorite scenes in your book I have been there with my crew and wished many a time that they would lay down and sleep...


Mr. VW...if I know your crew, all they _ever_ do is lay down and sleep


----------



## vikingwarrior22

mamiller said:


> Mr. VW...if I know your crew, all they _ever_ do is lay down and sleep


whatttttttttttttttt there's more to life than... eat... drink and


Spoiler



make out with


 Merry...


----------



## mamiller

Thanks to the kind and gracious staff of Kindlecheapreads for featuring my work today! It is through efforts such as theirs that independent writers can flourish. Please stop by! http://kindlecheapreads.com/2010/09/19/indie-author-maureen-a-miller/


----------



## mamiller

WIDOW'S TALE - Romantic suspense on the rugged coast of Maine for only $1.79

Serena couldn't help it, another chuckle bubbled from her lips. If Brett heard the footsteps too, that proved that she was not going insane. Someone else heard them. Her ghost was real-not the sinister byproduct of madness.

Serena sobered, recalling that Brett had not heard the other specter that haunted her.

But then again, wasn't that her own private ghost?

"He's here every night."

"What?" Brett sat back, frowning.

"Alan. He's here every night. That's why I want the lights on. Wouldn't you? Wouldn't you be afraid of the dark if a ghost visited you every night?"

Brett released his grip on Serena to shove his hands up into his hair. "You're telling me Alan's ghost drops by for a visit every night?"

Serena slumped back against the cushions of the loveseat, but felt remarkably lucid.

"I know you think I'm insane. I did too. But you heard him-he's not just in my imagination." Serena drew her knees up and rested her arms atop them. "At this point I really don't care if you believe me or not, Brett. You haven't believed anything I've said, so why should things change now?"

Flinching at the accusation, Brett stood up.

"Look, if you think this crazy tale is going to sidetrack me from finding the truth-"

Brett's bravado seemed to vanish the longer he looked at Serena. He stifled a curse and sat back down beside her.

"Well, it looks like you're taking on a boarder," His voice was gruff. "I hate that motel by the interstate, and I want to be here tomorrow to hear your ghost when he arrives."


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

Hi Maureen,

Glad to see you are around, and featured at DailyCheapReads.com, formerly KindleCheapReads.com

Congratulations!

I haven't been posting much, but still try to see what's going on here at Kindle Boards every chance I get. I've been trying to get some writing done, but I miss hanging out with everyone...

Hope you are doing well.

Nancy


----------



## Maria Romana

Hey Maureen,

Just read a bunch of your excerpts. I'm excited to read the whole thing! Then, I'll have another review to go with my _Rogue Wave_ review. I could end up with a whole sub-category devoted to Maureen Miller  .

--Maria


----------



## mamiller

I hear you, Nancy.  I'm in the same boat.  But we're always thinking of each other!  

Miss Maria, I've been on this board so long, you could probably save the money and read the entire copy of Widow's Tale via all my excerpts on this thread


----------



## mamiller

WIDOW'S TALE made it on the DailyCheapReads website as a top-seller for Sep. 16-30! Thank you to the wonderful people running that site. 

http://dailycheapreads.com/2010/10/16/indie-bestsellers/


----------



## mamiller

In honor of Halloween, here is an eerie little excerpt from WIDOW'S TALE.









Serena drifted into a restless sleep, and as was the case every night for the past month, she woke to the sound of footsteps treading across the floorboards.

Fingernails digging into the sofa, she sprang up and stared into the shadows.

"Who's there?"

The steps resumed, heavy and deliberate, seeming to resonate from directly behind her, yet when she spun about, nothing was there but a wedge of moonlight from the window.

Talking to the entity had done little to dissuade it in the past. Serena drew herself up into the corner of the loveseat and grabbed a throw pillow against her chest to muffle her wild heartbeat.


----------



## Maria Romana

Ooooh, that does sound like a good creepy Halloween tale!  But what I really want to know is how you got that cool little pumpkin to show up in your message...

--Maria


----------



## VickiT

Just added WIDOW'S TALE to my cart.   I loved VICTORY COVE. (BTW any news on that?)

Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## mamiller

You mean like this, Maria?







. I just copy the image URL from some other site on the internet into the 'image' button here on KB.

Thank you so much, Miss Vicki. I'm staying quiet until they come up with the name for it. Right now it's something like...

COMING SOON!










By Maureen A. Miller


----------



## Maria Romana

Aw, heck, I thought it was a cool new Halloween smiley that I could just make with my keyboard.  I think I'm getting way too geeky...

 Maria


----------



## VickiT

mamiller said:


> Right now it's something like...
> 
> COMING SOON!


Meanie!


----------



## MelissaF

It sounds interesting and i really like to read stories based on romance thriller.
Thanks for sharing.
Ali.


----------



## mamiller

MelissaF said:


> It sounds interesting and i really like to read stories based on romance thriller.
> Thanks for sharing.
> Ali.


Thanks Ali 

I like sharing. Well...except when it comes to pizza. I'm awfully greedy when it comes to pizza.


----------



## travelbug

I just finished reading "The widow's tale a few days ago.  It was SO good!  Very very suspenseful and so romantic!  I thought the love scenes were perfect!  So passionate and romantic without being overly explicit.  I couldn't put it down.  It was very well written. I read it in two days and then bought  "Rogue Wave".  Can't wait to read that one too.  Thank you for writing such a great book!  Romantic suspense are my favorite kind of books and this was a great read!


----------



## mamiller

travelbug said:


> I just finished reading "The widow's tale a few days ago. It was SO good! Very very suspenseful and so romantic! I thought the love scenes were perfect! So passionate and romantic without being overly explicit. I couldn't put it down. It was very well written. I read it in two days and then bought "Rogue Wave". Can't wait to read that one too. Thank you for writing such a great book! Romantic suspense are my favorite kind of books and this was a great read!


Travelbug, you make me so happy I could cry. Thank you. I'm so happy you enjoyed it!!


----------



## vwkitten

I just wanted to note that you got a new review -- I'm not sure everyone can see it, so I reposted it here --

"This story is one the of the coziest mysteries I've ever read. You'd better settle down by the fire with cup of hot cocoa with the wind blowing cold outside to read this one. Snuggle down under your blankets and stoke up the fire. Seriously. This writer is just that wonderful.

A Maine town in the dark of blizzards and a haunting mystery. A heroine both gutsy and soft. Oh, and she's smart too. The fishing boats are in the docks waiting and the crusty old salts that go with them are scattered all through this wonderful town."

And to top that, Maureen, you've got 6 people who wish your book was available on paperbackswap.com!

Here's the link -- http://www.paperbackswap.com/Widows-Tale-Maureen-A-Miller/book/1448617936/


----------



## Karen Fenech

Congratulations on another great review, Maureen!  

With all best wishes,
Karen


----------



## vikingwarrior22

me an the "crew" have gotten a near rearview mirror to help us when we back up our ship ...is this like a review if its not then great job on your new accolades


----------



## mamiller

What a wonderful and detailed *5 Star * review of WIDOW'S TALE on www.SyriaSays.com!!!!


----------



## Karen Fenech

That is a great review, Maureen, for a wonderful book.  Congratulations!  

Karen


----------



## Maria Romana

Wow, what a well-written review.  It really gives a feel for what you will get out of the book.  Everyone just seems to be loving this book, Maureen!

 Maria


----------



## mamiller

Thanks Karen and Maria. You try and stay strong, but there's still nothing like that _pat on the back_, and







to keep you going!


----------



## mamiller

WIDOW'S TALE is $1.49 on Amazon.

It took great will, but Brett forced his hand back down to his side. He turned away from temptation and sought amnesty in the black ocean. 
Given any other venue, Serena's admission of desire would have him confessing to the nights that she flooded his dreams. But Serena's words of self-condemnation were the very same words that echoed in his head. 
"Look, I was wrong to kiss you," he said. "I know that. It was selfish, but God help me, if I had the chance to do it again-" he cleared his throat. "Right now, though, I'm more concerned about your safety." 
Testing his control, Brett turned around and reached out to touch Serena's arm. "We're going to the police tomorrow, okay?"
With a dispirited nod, Serena looked up. Her eyes were like the deepest shadows of the forest. A color he might expect to find on the shore of the Rhine, where the Brothers Grim wove many a dark tale. 
"Go back to bed, Serena. Try and get some rest. Try not to think about this. Try-" Brett grappled for words, "Try to forget what just happened. We have a lot of work to do." 
The tiniest nod served as acknowledgement. Brett watched Serena retreat down the hall, his hands hanging useless at his sides. Only when she disappeared behind her door did he turn back towards the living room. 
Sinking down onto the loveseat, Brett crossed an ankle over his knee and kneaded the back of his neck. Preoccupied, he pondered the plant stand before him. Myriad sprigs of a fern, like dancing tribes, wiggled when a persistent breeze infiltrated the cracks around the window. He swiped a hand across his face and tried not to recall the actions which even now kept his body hard and hungry. 
"Brett?"
Serena hovered in the shadows, just out of his reach.


----------



## mistyd107

Hi Maureen can't find the Borrowed Time thread so I just want to say thx for the entertaining read.  Avi change is me trying to get into the holiday spirit kinda hard for me right now its 77 degree's not supposed to be that warm right now lol Hope you have a fantastic Christmas my friend


----------



## mamiller

Merry Christmas, Miss Misty! Here's a little atmosphere for you!


----------



## stacyjuba

I love the new cover also!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

mamiller said:


> What a wonderful and detailed *5 Star * review of WIDOW'S TALE on www.SyriaSays.com!!!!


It should have been a six star review...I am gonna send her a letter ...


----------



## mamiller

stacyjuba said:


> I love the new cover also!


Thank you, Stacy. Merry Christmas!!



vikingwarrior22 said:


> It should have been a six star review...I am gonna send her a letter ...


Mr. VW, Miss Syria's 5 star review is just perfect!!!!  Merry Christmas to you and your family, and to the fine Miss Syria of SyriaSays.

And Merry Christmas to Kindleboards. You guys are the best!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Happy Holiday to MA Miller, from her neighbor in Pennsulveinya.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## mamiller

Thank you, neighbor Ed.    Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## mamiller

Harriet Morgan the owner of the Bait and Tackle shop in WIDOW'S TALE is interviewed by the lovely and talented, Syria on SyriaSays. Please stop by!

http://www.syriasays.com/3/post/2011/01/maureen-miller-author-of-widows-tale.html


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Enjoyed it very muchly.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## vikingwarrior22

mamiller said:


> Harriet Morgan the owner of the Bait and Tackle shop in WIDOW'S TALE is interviewed by the lovely and talented, Syria on SyriaSays. Please stop by!
> 
> http://www.syriasays.com/3/post/2011/01/maureen-miller-author-of-widows-tale.html


 as Mr. Patterson says ...ditto for me n the crew...


----------



## mamiller

Thank you to dear Mr. Patterson, and to you dear VW and your crew. Here's a little WIDOW'S TALE snippet to let you meet Harriet Morgan.

It was early. The sign on the door said CLOSED in handwritten letters. Pounding on the front door of the shop, Brett considered that Harriet might not be within earshot. Several seconds passed unanswered before he repeated the knock. He was startled when the door yanked open so swiftly a vacuum was created, sucking him in along with a swirl of dirt.
"You again." The disheveled woman raked her glance up and down Brett's body, feigning contempt. Harriet shook her head and then stepped back to allow Brett full entry.
"Got a yearn to head out fishing this morning?" she barked.
"Not exactly." 
"You better damn well buy something before you leave this store."
Harriet's face was puffed up with scorn, her chapped hands resting on wide hips. But Brett was on to her. Beneath this façade he witnessed the first hints of a derisive grin. 
Automatically, Brett reached for the closest item at hand, which ended up being the replica of a wriggling black eel intended to lure some innocent creature into captivity. Holding the item in the air for Harriet's inspection, he heard her snort.
"Five bucks." Harriet turned her back to him and shuffled behind the cash register.
Brett studied the twisted bait incredulously. "Five bucks for this?"
Harriet arched a gray eyebrow and crossed her bulky arms. "Five bucks." She repeated.
"Do you even know what to do with that thing?" Harriett challenged, ringing up the sale.
_I have some ideas_, Brett thought, but refused to take the bait, so to speak.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

mamiller said:


> Thank you to dear Mr. Patterson, and to you dear VW and your crew. Here's a little WIDOW'S TALE snippet to let you meet Harriet Morgan.
> 
> It was early. The sign on the door said CLOSED in handwritten letters. Pounding on the front door of the shop, Brett considered that Harriet might not be within earshot. Several seconds passed unanswered before he repeated the knock. He was startled when the door yanked open so swiftly a vacuum was created, sucking him in along with a swirl of dirt.
> "You again." The disheveled woman raked her glance up and down Brett's body, feigning contempt. Harriet shook her head and then stepped back to allow Brett full entry.
> "Got a yearn to head out fishing this morning?" she barked.
> "Not exactly."
> "You better d*mn well buy something before you leave this store."
> Harriet's face was puffed up with scorn, her chapped hands resting on wide hips. But Brett was on to her. Beneath this façade he witnessed the first hints of a derisive grin.
> Automatically, Brett reached for the closest item at hand, which ended up being the replica of a wriggling black eel intended to lure some innocent creature into captivity. Holding the item in the air for Harriet's inspection, he heard her snort.
> "Five bucks." Harriet turned her back to him and shuffled behind the cash register.
> Brett studied the twisted bait incredulously. "Five bucks for this?"
> Harriet arched a gray eyebrow and crossed her bulky arms. "Five bucks." She repeated.
> "Do you even know what to do with that thing?" Harriett challenged, ringing up the sale.
> _I have some ideas_, Brett thought, but refused to take the bait, so to speak.


she reminds the crew of the ships nurse Jolly Widenestbootomheiner we call "Grumpy" for short...


----------



## mamiller

Hi all! I just wanted to share my new cover with you. If anyone has read WIDOW'S TALE, ENDLESS NIGHT is set in the same town as that novel. If anyone read VICTORY COVE in the short time that it was out, ENDLESS NIGHT _is_ Victory Cove, completely re-written and now published by Carina Press.

What do you think


----------



## Dana Taylor

"New cover. New Price.
Trying to make everything nice."  Your posts are always fun, Maureen.  The new cover is POWERFUL!

Dana


----------



## mamiller

Thank you, Miss Dana!    I'm excited about ENDLESS NIGHT.  It's coming out May 16th.


----------



## VickiT

Your new cover for ENDLESS NIGHTS is stunning, Maureen. Excited?  

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller

VickiT said:


> Your new cover for ENDLESS NIGHTS is stunning, Maureen. Excited?


Very much so, Vicki!  I realized I didn't include a blurb. I'll do that here, but first, how are you feeling?!?

*ENDLESS NIGHT* - Coming May 16th

_A woman hiding from her identity. A man trying to find his_.

After witnessing a murder, Megan Summers ran until she reached the remote coastal village of Victory Cove. She has a
new name, but she knows it's only a matter of time before the murderer catches up with her.

Jake Grogan has come to town to unravel the mystery of his heritage. Instead of finding his grandmother at Wakefield
House, he discovers an attractive stranger who will do anything to get him off her doorstep. Trapped by a storm, he's
forced to stay the night with Megan-a woman who keeps a handgun under her bed and closes herself off from the
outside world.

Jake tries to dig deeper into his past, but he's distracted by his fear for Megan's safety and his growing feelings for her.
Danger is drawing near and he'll do anything to keep her safe. Will it be enough to help them survive the endless night?


----------



## VickiT

mamiller said:


> Very much so, Vicki!  I realized I didn't include a blurb. I'll do that here, but first, how are you feeling?!?
> 
> *ENDLESS NIGHT* - Coming May 16th
> 
> _A woman hiding from her identity. A man trying to find his_.
> 
> After witnessing a murder, Megan Summers ran until she reached the remote coastal village of Victory Cove. She has a new name, but she knows it's only a matter of time before the murderer catches up with her.
> 
> Jake Grogan has come to town to unravel the mystery of his heritage. Instead of finding his grandmother at Wakefield House, he discovers an attractive stranger who will do anything to get him off her doorstep. Trapped by a storm, he's forced to stay the night with Megan-a woman who keeps a handgun under her bed and closes herself off from the
> outside world.
> 
> Jake tries to dig deeper into his past, but he's distracted by his fear for Megan's safety and his growing feelings for her. Danger is drawing near and he'll do anything to keep her safe. Will it be enough to help them survive the endless night?


Great blurb, Maureen. I really like how the last sentence ties into the title. Only two months to release. 

I'm doing well. Thanks for asking. Actually, I'm doing better than well. I'm way ahead of where the surgeon expected me to be - almost too far ahead. He said that I have to cool my heels, that I might feel okay but healing can't be hurried.

Take care.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller

Please take care of yourself, Miss Vicki. Don't get too frisky!! 

I have an announcement!! *From now until May 1st, the Golden Heart nominated, WIDOW'S TALE will be available for only .99 cents!!! * Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## mamiller

From WIDOW'S TALE, which is on sale for .99 cents! 

Serena's feet crunched over frozen turf. Air billowed from her mouth as her eyes began to tear from the wind. She tucked her chin even deeper into the down collar. Walking backwards against the gust, she focused on the floodlights illuminating the tavern's deck. From this perspective, O'Flanagans represented a warm and inviting symbol of hope, the lights on the third floor reminding her that Brett lay safe and asleep.

Turning back into the blustery weather, sounds came to Serena in muffled echoes within the cocoon of the jacket hiked around her ears. She nearly missed the grinding tread to her right. Instinctively she crouched, cursing the open knolls that lead to the lighthouse. She prayed for cloud cover-any form of camouflage. But the moon glimmered across the fresh snow.

Spinning about, she studied the dirt path that led to the light-keeper's house like a black vein scarring white marble.

The path was empty. She was alone.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

and its companion book comes out in less than 30 days (may16th)


----------



## Brenda Carroll

vikingwarrior22 said:


> and its companion book comes out in less than 30 days (may16th)


Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, are you just leaving out April on purpose or is there some sinister purpose to this?  I like April!


----------



## mamiller

Brendan Carroll said:


> Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, are you just leaving out April on purpose or is there some sinister purpose to this?  I like April!


Perhaps that was Mr. Warrior's idea of April Fool's? 

WIDOW'S TALE just got a brand new 5-Star review! http://tinyurl.com/49wo47s


----------



## mamiller

An excerpt from my romantic suspense novel, WIDOW'S TALE, now only .99 cents through April. 

Outside her window the wind died down as Serena hoisted a long sleeved t-shirt over her head. She yanked off her jeans, but left on the thick wool socks to battle the bitter cold that lurked at the foot of the bed.

Serena lifted a hand towards the lantern on the nightstand, but her fingers stopped short and retreated. Instead, she closed her eyes to shut out the dim light. Abruptly, her eyes flared, afraid of the darkness beneath her eyelids.

_Alan was still alive_.

She could feel it in the thunderous beating of her heart and the throbbing of her veins. Hands that clutched the quilt beneath her chin began to shake. Alan would torment her. He had already begun. Then he would come for her-and what he would do to her depended on how far over the edge he had finally gone.

Serena burrowed under the covers, and in a whirl of anguish and fear, her last conscious thought before she fell asleep were the words Brett had uttered.

_Because I wanted you_.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi Maureen--

Your books always convey such a great sense of setting, especially warm and cold. I think I've missed this one. Have to download it at the fire sale price.

Dana


----------



## mamiller

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Maureen--
> 
> Your books always convey such a great sense of setting, especially warm and cold. I think I've missed this one. Have to download it at the fire sale price.
> 
> Dana


Thanks so much, Dana. WIDOW'S TALE is perhaps the coldest of them all. The grand finale is in the heart of a blustery nor'easter.


----------



## mamiller

This week, WIDOW'S TALE was featured on Pixel Of Ink's website http://tinyurl.com/3ufm83h as a *bargain *for less than $1.00 !!!

Bargain? Did someone say _bargain_? We love bargains here!!!


----------



## mamiller

ENDLESS NIGHT will be out in a couple weeks (May 16th), but if you want to learn more about the setting of the book, please try out WIDOW'S TALE, currently on sale for .99 cents


----------



## VickiT

Not long to go now, Maureen.  

I hope you have plenty of virtual bubbly on ice.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller

VickiT said:


> Not long to go now, Maureen.
> 
> I hope you have plenty of virtual bubbly on ice.


Thank you, Miss Vicki. I may have some of the real stuff ready, too.


----------



## mamiller

Hello all,

This week marked the release of my romantic thriller, ENDLESS NIGHT! If you want to learn more about the haunting Maine setting of this novel, please sample some of WIDOW'S TALE, which also perches you on the dark cliffs of Victory Cove.

Sometimes we're in the mood for a cold, desperate romance.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

mamiller said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This week marked the release of my romantic thriller, ENDLESS NIGHT! If you want to learn more about the haunting Maine setting of this novel, please sample some of WIDOW'S TALE, which also perches you on the dark cliffs of Victory Cove.
> 
> Sometimes we're in the mood for a cold, desperate romance.


thats what me n the crew are ready for a cold desperate romance...


----------



## mamiller

Now, that is hilarious!!!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

me n the crew think that you should write a book 2 titled widows tell...


----------



## vikingwarrior22

vikingwarrior22 said:


> me n the crew think that you should write a book 2 titled widows tell...A yarn as it were, set in the fierce freezing fjords of Finland where feckless old
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> farts
> 
> 
> with icey hearts find furry,fuzzy flings with fiery tarts. An ode to Odin's furious flames...


See we r tyrying to be helpful !!


----------



## mamiller

vikingwarrior22 said:


> me n the crew think that you should write a book 2 titled widows tell...


"Widow's Tell". Hmmmm, sounds like it might be a completely different genre than I'm used to writing.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

now you started them...widdlers tale by


Spoiler



Busty Beaver


 an wigglers tail by Fisheeeman Dave


----------



## mamiller

A reviewer posted this on Goodreads about WIDOW'S TALE.

"This book had ghosts, murder, lost love, danger, deception and romance all set in a tiny fishing village of the shore of Maine. Enjoyable reading!"


----------



## mamiller

Hello all! It's time for an excerpt from my romantic suspense, WIDOW'S TALE. Hahahaha...I hear your collective groan. 

Something made her stop.

That prickly sensation at the back of her neck-the same paranormal sensation that occurred just before her ghosts arrived.

Under the beacon atop the bordering trawler, Serena traced the arc of light. In horror she watched the surging black wall of water that came straight at them.

Her scream was severed by its impact.

Launched from the deck into the frigid void, suspended in churning darkness for an eternity, Serena surfaced, choking. She squinted against the onslaught of the storm and located the trawlers, shifting shadows several feet away. Struggling to kick her feet, her arms flailed to keep above the waves.

Cruelly, Serena's mind flashed to the past. She felt the weight of Alan's hand on her head. Sputtering for breath, she tilted her neck back so that only her face reached the cold night.

Two kicks.

One.

Serena's legs stopped moving.

With a last twitch of strength, her arms fell still.

*WIDOW'S TALE - .99 cents!*


----------



## vikingwarrior22

thius is a fine excerpt from this book its one of "our" favorite passages...


----------



## mamiller

Thank you, Mr. Warrior, sir. It is a light romp of a scene, isn't it?


----------



## mamiller

If you're looking for cold, dark, desperate romance, WIDOW'S TALE will introduce you to some of the residents of Victory Cove, a Maine coastal village. Or jump right into ENDLESS NIGHT if you like your romances blustery.


----------



## mamiller

An excerpt from the romantic suspense novel, WIDOW'S TALE. - .99cents

Serena laughed. It felt good to watch Cooper and Harriet in their verbal volley.

The door to the tavern opened. Wind penetrated the bar, propelling napkins off the polished surface to spiral in erratic bundles on the floor. For a suspended moment a shadowy stranger stood eclipsed by the harsh sky outside. The door slammed shut and left the brooding figure to glare at the proprietor of O'Flanagans.

"Well, if it isn't the grieving widow."

Serena's chuckle died on her lips. She stared at the tall visitor with his windswept dark hair and eyes the color of a turbulent gale. It was as if the Atlantic had come to life in the form of a man and then surged into her tavern to rain its force upon her. Her breath caught when he stepped forward.

"Hello, Sis,"

The stranger slanted a glimpse at Coop's scowl and Harriet's combative pose, but the intense gray eyes swiftly returned to their target. The force of that stare made Serena swallow and clutch the counter.

"Brett?" Her voice was a hoarse whisper.

"You remember me?"

Was there amusement to Brett's tone? His slight grin beguiled Serena with memories.

"Is there something we can do for you, sir?" Coop bristled, his chest puffing up on a wheeze.

Brett Murphy acknowledged the question with a flicker of his glance and then approached the oak bar, splaying his hands on it.

"I'm looking for my brother."

"Alan-he's&#8230;"

"He's what, Mrs. Murphy? Are you going to tell me that he's dead?"


----------



## mamiller

Suffering from a heatwave? Why not cool down in a blustery nor'easter? WIDOW'S TALE is only .99 cents.


----------



## mamiller

WIDOW'S TALE is featured on _*Only Romance*_!


----------



## VickiT

mamiller said:


> WIDOW'S TALE is featured on _*Only Romance*_!


W00t!  

Hope you're enjoying a summer (versus winter here) weekend.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## vwkitten

Maureen's too modest to tell y'all but she's got a short story in a FREE for Kindle anthology.... Cross Council....

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/80270


----------



## mamiller

vwkitten said:


> Maureen's too modest to tell y'all but she's got a short story in a FREE for Kindle anthology.... Cross Council....
> 
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/80270


Me?? modest Well, yeah, I sometimes stick my head in the sand if someone stares at me too long, but...


----------



## VickiT

vwkitten said:


> Maureen's too modest to tell y'all but she's got a short story in a FREE for Kindle anthology.... Cross Council....
> 
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/80270


Much too modest!

_"Featuring Maureen Miller -- A young adult story of alien abduction."_

That's interesting change from romantic suspense, Maureen.  I'll have to check it out.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## vwkitten

Is that what I've been doing?  Staring too long??         
LOL!!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning, Maureen--

It's fun to see you consistently making headway. I'm sure your head is not in the sand.

Dana


----------



## vikingwarrior22

mamiller said:


> WIDOW'S TALE is featured on _*Only Romance*_!


ahhhsum!!


----------



## mamiller

If you are looking for some inexpensive romantic suspense options for Labor Day, I am offering four novels at .99 cents each, with WIDOW'S TALE being one of them! 

http://tinyurl.com/3tlr44z


----------



## mamiller

WIDOW'S TALE now has a new trailer.


----------



## Kayden Lee

Sounds exciting, as soon as I am done with the book I a currently reading, I will puchase it. It is next in line.


----------



## mamiller

Kayden Lee said:


> Sounds exciting, as soon as I am done with the book I a currently reading, I will puchase it. It is next in line.


Thank you so much, Kayden. Your signature says it all! We read what we love.


----------



## VickiT

mamiller said:


> WIDOW'S TALE now has a new trailer.


Now I really do have to read it! 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller

Are you a fan of Romantic Suspense? There is a new site hosting all your favorite Romantic Suspense authors. It is growing by the day...

JUST ROMANTIC SUSPENSE http://justromanticsuspense.blogspot.com/

Follow on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/pages/Just-Romantic-Suspense/183303358412511

Follow on Twitter https://twitter.com/JustRomSuspense


----------



## mamiller

WIDOW'S TALE received another 5 star review on Goodreads this week. There are a total of 42 ratings for this Golden Heart nominated romantic suspense. And it's only .99 cents!


----------



## mamiller

An abandoned lighthouse. A desperate romance. Lobster bisque.

WIDOW'S TALE - Romantic Suspense for .99 cents


----------



## vikingwarrior22

You had "us" at Lobster Bisquit...ma


----------



## mamiller

Would you believe the lobster bisque from WIDOW'S TALE is going to be featured in an online cooking magazine in December?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Wow! That is great news Maureen! How did you manage that one?  Very good, but I thought Bisque was for making pancakes.  Hmmm.  Or is that Bisquick?  Ha!  Happy for you!  Maybe the Lobster is not so happy.


----------



## Dana Taylor

I love reading the banter between Maureen & Brandon. Such cute kids.

Congrats on the recipe thing!

DT


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Congrats on the recipe...can we use fake lobster in the recipe ma ...oldbama gotz us on a budjet...


----------



## mamiller

Mr. Carroll is a hoot, Dana.  But gosh, I mention lobster, and he appears. He's like my grandmother.  

And Mr. Warrior, sir...you are so right!  That's why my lobster bisque takes place in a fictional setting.


----------



## VickiT

mamiller said:


> Would you believe the lobster bisque from WIDOW'S TALE is going to be featured in an online cooking magazine in December?


Wow, how cool (or hot if we're talking bisque) is that? Congratulations, Maureen. 

Have a great weekend.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller

Thank you, Miss Vicki. I will make you a bowl, freeze it, and fly really really really fast to you!


----------



## geoffthomas

A very good book, indeed.


----------



## mamiller

geoffthomas said:


> A very good book, indeed.


Thank you so much, Geoff. 

I was just looking at this thread and thinking, GOSH, I've been with Kindle Boards a loooong time. I'm starting to feel very old.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah I know how you feel.
I thought being member # 2434 was real late in the game.
But now that we have over 50,000 members, I guess I am a little closer to being an early bird.


----------



## mamiller

I tried to find what number I was, Geoff.  I couldn't? I'm probably looking right at it.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

mamiller said:


> I tried to find what number I was, Geoff. I couldn't? I'm probably looking right at it.


Maureen, it's real easy to see your member number (and everyone else's). Just hover your mouse over your profile username and you'll see something like this: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=profile;u=2453. The number at the end is my personal member number *2453*. As you can see, in spite of my low post count, I'm an old fart by KB standards.

Now if you're using Firefox or Google Chrome, you'll get a message saying _"View the profile of mamiller"_. No problem. Firefox and Chrome posts your profile number in the lower corner of your computer screen. Your member number is 3551. Compared to me, you're a newb, LOL!


----------



## mamiller

Thanks Kevis! In some surreal way, you have made me feel younger.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

HEY! I remember how but my laptop doesn't show it. What number am I again? I know I am a pretty old bird too! 
O.T. I've read Widow's Tale _twice_ Maureen!


----------



## geoffthomas

Ms. Merry, you are a very pixie-ish 3891.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

geoffthomas said:


> Ms. Merry, you are a very pixie-ish 3891.


Thank you Mr. Thomas! You are such a sweet gentleman...  Have I asked you before what part of Maryland you are from? My mama was from Cumberland. Beautiful there, simply beautiful!

Ms. Miller, your lobster bisque would be a lovely treat... care to whip me up some? I'll be over in June!


----------



## geoffthomas

I live in the Washington, D.C. suburbs - Derwood is between Rockville and Gaithersburg (unicorporated) - right near the Shady Grove Metro station.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

OK, so Cumberland is far Northwest... I actually drove from DC to Cumberland when I visited. Maryland is so nice. I hope to go back there soon!

Ms. Miller, you are young! Those


Spoiler



sexy


 love scenes you write are proof!


----------



## mamiller

WIDOW'S TALE is one of the weekly featured great reads on Digital Book Today. 

http://digitalbooktoday.com/


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Hey! Are you following me?


----------



## mamiller

Yay!! The Lobster Bisque recipe from WIDOW'S TALE is in December's edition of Munaty Cooking Magazine! 

http://issuu.com/munatycookingmagazine/docs/december_issue_2011?mode=embed&layout=http%3A%2F%2Fskin.issuu.com%2Fv%2Flight%2Flayout.xml&showFlipBtn=true


----------



## VickiT

Wahoo! A three-page spread _and _ a mention on the cover! 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller

This was so much fun.  Of course, only in fiction can I excel at cooking!


----------



## mamiller

Cool! *WIDOW'S TALE* was listed as one of the 4 Top-Rated Kindle books on *The Kindle Book Review*.     

http://thekindlebookreview.blogspot.com/2011/12/4-top-rated-kindle-books-reading-grand.html


----------



## mamiller

WIDOW'S TALE is #8 in "Romance and Excitement" on Amazon-Germany (that's what the translation says! )


----------



## VickiT

mamiller said:


> Cool! *WIDOW'S TALE* was listed as one of the 4 Top-Rated Kindle books on *The Kindle Book Review*.
> 
> http://thekindlebookreview.blogspot.com/2011/12/4-top-rated-kindle-books-reading-grand.html





mamiller said:


> WIDOW'S TALE is #8 in "Romance and Excitement" on Amazon-Germany (that's what the translation says! )


Wahoo! Way to go, Ms Miller. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller

I like the German translation, Miss Vicki. 

Happy New Year to you! You were so lucky to celebrate it and be fast asleep long before I even handed out hors douvres.


----------



## mamiller

WIDOW'S TALE received a new 5-star review on Goodreads today. 

"The author had me hooked as soon as the word "ghost" was mentioned."

_Thinking of you, L.C. _


----------



## mamiller

A new 5-Star review on Amazon for WIDOW'S TALE! 

"So suspenseful, I heard every creak in my house..."

I thank every person that takes time out of their day to post a review (good or bad). Your input is invaluable and I'm indebted to you and humbled by you.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

great review of a great book.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## mamiller

Edward C. Patterson said:


> great review of a great book.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Awww shucks, Ed. You know it doesn't take much to get me all weepy-eyed. Thank you, kind sir.


----------



## mamiller

The WIDOW'S TALE cover got a wee little makeover. Nothing much. Just a little lift on the eyebrows.


----------



## VickiT

More like a nose job.  

Looks great. The title really stands out.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## VickiT

Just about to start reading Widow's Tale. I know I'm in for a good read. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller

VickiT said:


> Just about to start reading Widow's Tale. I know I'm in for a good read.


Oh my! You are the "suspense master"!  Now, I'm nervous.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Hey, Miss Miller! Long time no C. Oh, there's one now.  People, this is worth much more than $.99.  If you haven't read it, shame on you.  No matter how cold you are right now, this one will make you even colder, but it will boost your heart rate and make you shiver at the same time. If you've never read Maureen Miller's works.  Start here and you'll be back for more.

I recommend her romantic scenes (I plagiarized all of them for my own stuff).     So build a big fire or put on your hoodie-footie or your Snuggie and get to reading!


----------



## mamiller

I'm not sure what a "hoodie footie" is, but I want one!


----------



## VickiT

And I finished it! Read it in two sittings. 

I find your books hard to put down and this was no exception. Loved it. You always manage that perfect balance of suspense and romance.

I need to write a review...

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller

VickiT said:


> And I finished it! Read it in two sittings.
> 
> I find your books hard to put down and this was no exception. Loved it. You always manage that perfect balance of suspense and romance.
> Cheers
> Vicki


Thank you so much, Vicki. I am humbled. You know how much I admire you.


----------



## mamiller

Amazon had a little glitch and I lost 31 reviews on Widow's Tale. But they're all back now! 

Please stop by and take a peek...


----------



## mamiller

WIDOW'S TALE is $1.99 all over the place, but Amazon still has it for *.99cents*!!  I don't know how long it will last, but wooo-hooo, it's fun while it does.

A reviewer used this sentence in their description of the book..._Without the motor, a hollow silence made the storm resonate. Waves provided the crescendo, rain supplied the staccato, and percussion was injected with the loud bang of impact as they collided._


----------



## mamiller

Do you like danger, romance and lobster bisque?

WIDOW'S TALE - Golden Heart-nominated Romantic Suspense - .99cents


----------



## VickiT

mamiller said:


> Do you like danger, romance and lobster bisque?


Who doesn't? 

Not to mention secrets and subterfuge...


----------



## mamiller

VickiT said:


> Who doesn't?
> 
> Not to mention secrets and subterfuge...


There are a few people who don't like romance...but lobster bisque? Yummmm. With a thick slice of bread, and lots of butter.


----------



## mamiller

Hi all,

Some readers pick up WIDOW'S TALE expecting for it to be a mystery novel and are disappointed when they find out it is a romance. I just want to reiterate that WIDOW'S TALE is about the romance between Serena and Brett Murphy. The mystery is in the background.

If you're looking for a romance with a touch of suspense and bad weather, WIDOW'S TALE is the book for you.


----------



## VickiT

But... but... but...

There's way more than just a "touch of suspense" and for me, it was the mystery that drove the story forward.

I don't think the story is a romance with a touch of a suspense. Nor do I think it's a mystery with a touch of romance. It's romantic suspense. Or at least it was for this reader, who reads a lot of mysteries and very few romances.

I'm surprised some readers have been disappointed.

Happy Easter! 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## geoffthomas

Thank you Vicki for saying what I wanted to.
I agree completely - really liked this book.


----------



## mamiller

Thank you so much, Vicki and Geoff. To hear that from two very esteemed people means a lot to me.

I am actually in the process of getting a new cover for Widow's Tale...completely different than what everyone's used to.  

...stay tuned...


----------



## mamiller

I wanted to share the new cover for WIDOW'S TALE with you.  Amazon is still selling it for .99 cents! Yay!


----------



## VickiT

I love the backround image -- it suits the story perfectly -- but I think the title and author text is a little lost in it. Just a suggestion, but what about using the colour of the lighthouse light instead of the red for the font? I think it would stand out more.


----------



## mamiller

Thank you, Vicki. I don't have as much control over this cover, but I'll try.


----------



## mamiller

I have a new excerpt to share from the Golden Heart-nominated Romantic Suspense, WIDOW'S TALE on sale for .99 cents!

Escaping a nightmare that left her breathing hard, Serena's eyes darted around the bedroom. A muffled sound, inconspicuous, but loud enough to make her flesh dimple had her swinging her legs off the bed.

Controlling her quaking limbs, she found nothing amiss in her small room, but sensed trouble beyond the door. She approached it, listening to the squeak of ancient hinges as the panel swung inward.

She peered out into the hallway where shadows concealed all the demons of night. Damn Brett for not leaving a light on.

The lantern from her room cast a glow that ended uselessly outside her door. Still wary, she advanced into the hall.

Trembling fingers skimmed the wall for support until she reached the living room and saw the masculine silhouette profiled by the moon. Her intake of breath made the figure pivot, but his face remained cloaked in shadow.

"Alan," she gasped.

"No."

Shivering against panic, Serena lingered in her nightmares, but felt drawn towards the figure. On some lucid level, she realized that the shape was not Alan's-that the voice was not Alan's-but her nightmare still pervaded. Cautiously, she reached out to touch the shadow and gasped as a hand snatched her arm and drew her the rest of the way.

"I'm not Alan, Serena."

Serena was flat against his chest now, aware of his quickened heartbeat. She felt strong fingers wind under her hair and behind her neck.

Powerless, she was captured for lips that descended from the dark.


----------



## mamiller

WIDOW'S TALE just received a new 5-star review!

"A Romantic Suspense Worth Reading!"

.99 cents will get you dark cliffs, an abandoned lighthouse and a desperate romance.


----------



## VickiT

Congratulations, Maureen! 

A great review. Or rather reviews -- I see there's been another 5-star review since. (I'm a bit late to the party here. )


----------



## mamiller

It was as if the Atlantic had come to life in the form of a man. WIDOW'S TALE - Golden Heart-nominated Romantic Suspense on sale for $.99 cents.


----------



## mamiller

Do you like lobster bisque? Do you like romantic suspense?

There have to be a few people out there who likes this combination besides me...LOL

The Golden Heart nominated Romantic Suspense, WIDOW'S TALE is on sale for $0.99 on Kindle. Bring a spoon!


----------



## VickiT

mamiller said:


> Do you like lobster bisque? Do you like romantic suspense?
> 
> There have to be a few people out there who likes this combination besides me...LOL
> 
> The Golden Heart nominated Romantic Suspense, WIDOW'S TALE is on sale for $0.99 on Kindle. Bring a spoon!


And if they haven't tried it, they don't know what they're missing out on. 

Have a great weekend, Maureen. (Friday here. )

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller

WIDOW'S TALE will be returning to $1.99 today. Grab it at $0.99 while you can! 

Golden Heart-nominated Romantic Suspense.


----------



## mamiller

WIDOW'S TALE - Golden Heart nominated Romantic Suspense $1.99

Serena Murphy was losing her mind.

Every night Serena stood on the deck of O'Flanagans Tavern, searching Maine's rugged coast for a sign of her husband's body. Though he was pronounced lost at sea, Alan Murphy still haunted her as only his malevolent spirit could. In the loft above her tavern, Serena hears footsteps pace across her living room floor, yet when she turns, no one is there....

The deck of O'Flanagan's tavern is Serena's own widow's walk.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Widow's_walk


----------



## mamiller

Lobster bisque. Romance. Suspense. Yep! That's the order. 

 *WIDOW'S TALE* - Now available for $1.99 on Amazon.


----------



## VickiT

Great to see you venturing out of your hidey hole.


----------



## mamiller

*WIDOW'S TALE* is on sale for $0.99!

Romance. Suspense. Lobsters.


----------



## VickiT

I didn't know you were a closet leprechaun. 

http://www.jibjab.com/view/iwREFXeDQZOAUrDfmDfVSA

Happy St Pat's Day, Maureen! (We're a day ahead of you here.)

The luck o' the Irish to you...

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller

Awe shucks, Miss Vicki.  Thank you so much.  A Happy St. Patty's Day to you and that wonderful Mr. of yours too!


----------

